# Duda con puesta a tierra



## vane_arg (Dic 5, 2006)

Si entre la fase y las canillas (o grifos, no se de dónde es el foro..) hay 220V significa que se pueden usar para hacer una conexión a tierra? 
No me molesta tener que poner una jabalina, pero vivo en un primer piso y medí la tensión entre una canilla y el tomacorriente y hay 220V pero no se si sirve igual o no como para hacer una conexión a tierra que sea efectiva.. alguien tiene idea?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 6, 2006)

Gracias
Es que tampoco cuesta buscar un poquito en el foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacer-polo-tierra-47/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/telurimetro-medidores-tierra-medidores-puesta-tierra-330/


----------



## vane_arg (Dic 6, 2006)

Capitán, gracias por responderme pero la duda mía pasa por otro lado.. yo lo que quiero saber es si la conexión a tierra se puede realizar con los caños del agua o del gas, para no tener que hacer lo de la jabalina.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 6, 2006)

Como poder se puede, de hecho si es tan solo para una casa y todos sus electrodomesticos no existirá ningun problema. El verdadero problema lo podes tener, si un dia de lluvia, o en algun bajon de tensión, se te quema algun electrodomestico, cuando intentes hacer el reclamo, van a verificar de que tengas una caja de inspección y una jabalina debidamente instalada, pero, como la idea es no ponerla, el reclamo no tendra efecto alguno legalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 6, 2006)

Tambien como regla general no se puede tomar la tierra de la canilla , una buena puesta a tierra tiene que cumplir unos requisitos minimos para "proteger"  tu vida
como ser: (normas en argentina)
_Resistencia de puesta a tierra </= 10 ohms
_seccion del conductor de puesta a tierra =/> a la seccion de conductor de linea principal
_el largo  de la jabalina varia dependiendo las condiciones del suelo, respetando el primer punto


----------



## vane_arg (Dic 7, 2006)

Aclaro que yo me refería a la puesta a tierra de mi casa.. no? no de un comercio, ningún inspector tiene por qué entrar a mi casa, yo solo quiero que sea efectivo, nomás. También leí en otros lado que la jabalina tiene que tener 10 metros..(!!) y las que se venden tienen 60 cm o un metro, entonces eso también me pone en duda de qué tan efectivo puede ser una jabalina de un metro. 
En cuanto a la resistencia no sé cómo se mide.. no hace falta un aparato medio raro que se llama telurímetro..? si es así no creo que el común de la gente lo tenga. Yo hice la prueba haciendo contacto con la fase y el caño del agua  y tambien del gas, y ni bien los toqué saltó el disyuntor inmediatamente entonces teóricamente no estaría en peligro la vida de nadie porque al producirse una fuga se cortaría la corriente. 
Pero yo igual preguntaba porque son suposiciones mias, no tengo en claro el tema con seguridad. Así que de ser necesario que ponga una jabalina de 10 metros, uso los caños. Y si una de un metro anda, hago instalar una ya que no hay una opinión unánime sobre si conviene o no usar los caños..
gracias a todos


----------



## MaMu (Dic 7, 2006)

Cuando se hace mensión de la instalación de una jabalina, se dice que debe ser enterrada en profundidad, por lo general las jabalinas que se instalan en casas no superan los 75 cm. Desconosco que exista una jabalina de 10 metros, lo que si es posible, que alguna jabalina sea enterrada a 10 metros de profundidad. El aparato para medir la resistencia es como bien decis el Telurímetro. Lo que tambien se hace para proporcionar una mejor descarga de la jabalina, es rociarla con un tipo de sal. Utilizar los caños de agua, es más que suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## vane_arg (Dic 7, 2006)

Bueno.. esta te prometo que es la última pregunta que hago en este hilo y no molesto más.. si la hago con el gas en vez del agua es peligroso..? me resultaría mucho más comodo para sacar el cable.
Te voy a entender si ya estás harto de responder sobre este tema..


----------



## MaMu (Dic 7, 2006)

Si la conexion la haces al caño de gas, el peligro existe si hay alguna fuga, si bien la probabilidad de que exista esta es muy baja, la probabilidad existe. Yo te recomiendo que lo hagas en el caño de agua, evitaras este riesgo innecesario. 
Tus preguntas son bien recibidas.

Saludos


----------



## albertochar (May 14, 2007)

hola, tengo un interrogante, yo tengo una bajada de un caño de unos 35 metros de profundidad, que se usaba para extraer agua mediante un bombeador, tenia intensión de conectar desde alli la puesta a tierra, eso, si bien no parece correcto, a los fines practicos y de seguridad es factible?, el caño en cuestion esta a unos 15 metros de distancia del tablero, que grosor de cable iria al tablero si fuera posible?. 
desde ya les agradezco la respuesta


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 14, 2007)

No, esta terminantemente prohibido, es peligroso

Se han dado casos de fugas de corriente en el pasado.
Se puede producir facilmente degradaciones del tupo debido a diferencias de tension entre el terreno y la casa.

Dejate de tonterias y comprate dos varillas de 1.5m y las unes en paralelo.

Dos barillas de 1.5m
dos grapas
Unos 2 metros (segun caso) de cable desnudo para toma tierra (no me acuerdo de la seccion pero me parece de 10mm o superior)
Una caja de comprobacion
Cablecillo (el tipoco amarillo-verde) de la seccion mas grante que tenga la vivienda, como minimo 6mm.

Hay ay ay, ahora veo que eres de argentina, en españa se nos pide esto, igualmente te recomiendo comprar un par de piquetas son muy baratas unos 6€ o 6$ americanos.

El manual pide una piqueta de 3mm pero es dificil de clavar por eso se utilizan 2
Las piquetas son de cobre con un nucleo de acero, el cobre protege la piqueta de la oxidacion y el acero permite clavarlo en el suelo.

Aunque no te lo creas el suelo existen las corrientes telurias o sea no todo el terreno tiene la misma tension y esto proboca corrientes que por electrolisis pueden destruir piquetas, tubos. que esten a distinto potencial, por eso no es aconsejable unir el neutro con la toma tierra.


----------



## Themasterman (May 18, 2007)

Bueno...esto bien podria ir a Dudas de principiantes por ser algo básico, pero yo no quiero saber el de la clasica varillita clavada..lo que pasa es que estoy trabajando en una pequeña empresa de Sistema de cable, con equipos de comunicacion costosos, se encuentran en un rack, pero el sistema de tierra usado aca es el sencillo, el dueño me dijo que le investigara ya una tierra para estos fines. me imagino usando las reglas ansi/eia/tia-607 no se si se aplica igual a este tipo de sistemas debido a que no son redes de computadoras...y si no ..

¿cual se usa? ¿que materiales necesito? ¿algun esquema? ¿como se debe preparar el suelo donde se va a colocar la varilla? ¿los tipos de cable?

Por su atención gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2007)

En españa tenemos el reglamento de baja tension RBT donde se especifica como debe ser la instalacion.

Te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto con electricistas de tu pais ya que es la norma que se rije aunque sean equipos de comunicaciones.

En españa son validos dos metodos el de barillas o piquetas de 3metros o dos 1.5m.
Enterrando un cable de cobre desnudo de 12mm o mas, esto metodo es utilizado para faroras y sistemas enterrados.


----------



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

Bueno patra todo tipo de sistemas, se utiliza el calsico puesta a tiraa de una varilla enterrada a 3 metros y funciona bien, solo tienes que preparar la tierra con torgel ah y la varilla es especial no es cualquier varilla.


----------



## Themasterman (May 18, 2007)

bueno lo que pasa es que segun habia investigado, para los sistemas de redes de computacion requiere una TMGB que no es mas que una barra de cobra de predeterminado tamaño para que ahi se conecte todo y de ahi sale el cable para la tierra...pero no se si es ap´licadfa igual para equipos de sistemas de television por cable


----------



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

Si si es igual en mi humilde opinion


----------



## Themasterman (May 18, 2007)

eso que dices del torgel..es un acondicionador de tierra? por ahi lei que se usaba algo asi...oara mejorar la resistencia del suelo


----------



## Ceaugo (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola a todos.....pues necesito hacer una fuente de 15, -15 y 5 voltios, esta fuente debe tener proteccion a tierra, pero no se que es esto, "proteccion a tierra", agradeceria cualquier comentario.....gracias


----------



## zaiz (Jun 11, 2008)

Depende quién te lo dijo, pero tal vez se refiere a "tierra física"

Es decir que:

Según esta página:

http://www.electricidadbasica.net/tierra_fisica.htm

"Fundamentos básicos sobre electricidad


Tierra física o sistema de puesta a tierra
A todo el conjunto de elementos necesarios para una adecuada referenciación a tierra se denomina Sistema de Puesta a Tierra. IMPORTANCIA DE LA TIERRA FÍSICA EN LAS INSTALACIONES ELÉCTRICAS:
El concepto tierra física, se aplica directamente a un tercer cable, alambre, conductor, como tu lo llames y va conectado a la tierra propiamente dicha, o sea al suelo, este se conecta en el tercer conector en los tomacorrientes, a estos tomacorrientes se les llama polarizados. "


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

claro.
las fuentes, aun teniendo transformadores, deben poseer descarga o toma a tierra fisica.
la cosa es que todo circuito puede fallar y tener perdidas. por ende se debe colocar un cable verde con tiras amarillas, el cual debe ser colocado en la espiga vertical de los machos. las otras dos espigas, verticales inclinadas, son para el neutro y la fase. si la tomacorrientes de la instalacion tambien posee la descarga el aparato no tendra ninguna posibilidad de darte un choque electrico, etc.

muchas veces, (la mayoria), no se le da importancia a esto de la descarga, lo cual es muy grave.


----------



## Ceaugo (Jun 12, 2008)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Depende quién te lo dijo, pero tal vez se refiere a "tierra física"
> 
> Es decir que:
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero le comento mas a que se refiere la idea...."La fuente debe poseer proteccion contra ausencia de tierra, solo es alimentar un rele de entrada que se conecta la bobina entre Fase y Tierra y el cierra la alimentacion cuando la tierra esta presente. La fuente debe tener las alimentaciones + y - necesarias.", esto es lo que me envio mi profesor, la verda he estado buscando por google pero no encuentro mucho, no entiendo bien la idea, y espero que me perdonen eso, por eso necesito aparte de esto una idea mas reforzada...... lo de las alimentaciones positivas y negativas pues eso es facil, pero lo de ausencia de tierra es lo que no entiendo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2008)

bueno amigo, lo q quiere decir es:
1) hay transformadores que poseen 3 cables de salida. 1 pertenece al punto medio, el cual al ser rectificado y filtrado por los capacitores sera masa o tierra.
los 2 cables de las "puntas", al ser rectificados seran voltaje positivo y voltaje negativo.
cuando un circuito se alimenta de voltaje positivo solamente, al faltar la tierra, nada sucede, pues el circuito esta abierto.
pero, a diferencia de eso, en un circuito que se alimenta de voltaje positivo y negativo, la tension circula desde el positivo hacia el negativo, sin problemas...
pero como el circuito si necesita de tierra, pude que funcione mal o algo se queme.

lo q quiero decir es que si un transformador entrega +20v - 0 - -20v, entre el 0 y 20 hay 20 volts, entre 0 y -20 hay 20 volts, pero entre 20 y -20 hay 40 volts, que circulan de igual manera haya o no haya tierra conectada al circuito.

lo q tu profesor t pide es q diseñes un circuito con rele, para q cuando haya desconexión de tierra en el circuito, la fuente deje de proveer tension.

saludos, espero me hayas entendido.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

La razon de que en toda instalacion electrica se daba tener conexion a tierra es como se acaba de exponer, por seguridad a la persona.

Pero como Carcass797 esta mas preocupado por su PC que por su vida, hay otra razon que tal vez le interese mas...
Durante las tormentas es comun que en las lineas haya picos de tension de mas 1000V  y generar en su descarga corrientes de algunos amperes (no mezclar esto con el otro hilo de energia gratuita por favor  )  Las mas sufridas son las lineas telefonicas pero tambien pasa en las de energia.
Lo comun es proteger las entradas con varistores o descargadores gaseosos entre lineas y entre tierra.

En el caso de una linea telefonica durante una tormenta, *si la tierra no esta conectada* y aparece un pico de tension *de linea respecto de tierra*,  se perforaran las aislaciones y se formara un camino de descarga hacia la linea de 220V o sobre algun otro equipo vinculado por una entrada/salida que si tenga conexion a tierra.
Como los picos pueden ser 'gordos', se necesita una *buena conexion a tierra* para estar seguro, si no, durante la descarga el voltaje igual se va a las nubes.

En la empresa se supo tener una central telefonica donde en cada tormenta volaban las entradas de unos internos cuyo cable solamente cruzaba una calle.  Tenian fusibles de 2A y volaban igual (fusibles+entrada).
Finalmente cuando revisamos nosotros la conexion, resulto que la empresa de telefonia que la habia instalado habia usado un cable telefonico comun (el de interiores) para mandar a tierra los protectores gaseosos --> Se puso jabalina, cable acorde y adios problema.


----------



## latino18hvm (May 8, 2009)

*Como encontrar una buena tierra*

Un tubo de agua fria garantiza una buena tierra.
El tornillo que fija la placa de muchos tomacorrientes de AC es tambien una muy buen conexion de tierra.
Si el tornillo va a ser usado como tomo a tierra, verifique que él si este conectado a tierra midiendo la resistencia entre él y un tubo de agua de un ohmetro.
La lectura debe ser cero ohmnios.
Si no tiene acceso a un tubo de agua, conecte un bombillo de 60-100 watts (no de neon) entre el lado vivo del toma y dicho tornillo.
Ensaye en ambas ranuras si es necesario para identificar cual es el vivo.
El bombillo debe prender a un brillo normalsi el tornillo esta a tierra.


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2009)

latino18hvm dijo:
			
		

> Un tubo de agua fria garantiza una buena tierra.


Un tubo _metálico_ de agua (fría o caliente) _suele_ ser una buena tierra.



			
				latino18hvm dijo:
			
		

> El tornillo que fija la placa de muchos tomacorrientes de AC es tambien una muy buen conexion de tierra.
> Si el tornillo va a ser usado como tomo a tierra, verifique que él si este conectado a tierra midiendo la resistencia entre él y un tubo de agua de un ohmetro.
> La lectura debe ser cero ohmnios.


El tornillo, otra vez, _puede _ser una buena tierra. No necesariamente lo es. Hoy por hoy los caños de luz y las cajas mismas, otrora metálicos, suelen ser de plástico por precio, peso y facilidad de manejo, además de preferirse en algunas ocasiones por ser aislantes.
Y la medición con el ohmetro presupone que el caño de agua es una buena tierra. En caso de serlo, ¿para qué usar el tornillo?



			
				latino18hvm dijo:
			
		

> Si no tiene acceso a un tubo de agua, conecte un bombillo de 60-100 watts (no de neon) entre el lado vivo del toma y dicho tornillo.
> Ensaye en ambas ranuras si es necesario para identificar cual es el vivo.
> El bombillo debe prender a un brillo normalsi el tornillo esta a tierra.


Eso puede servir si y sólo si no se tiene un disyuntor. Y con mucho cuidado, porque de no tenerlo la térmica te va a dejar cocinarte a medio punto antes de desconectarse...

La manera de conseguir una buena tierra es con una jabalina correctamente instalada y midiendo su resistencia con respecto a la tierra física con un telurímetro.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2009)

es un tema de mucho analisis este y termina para mi siendo un conflicto con las rglamentaciones vigentes aggh) y discusiones con otros que ya no tengo mas ....

asi que la hare corta:
una buena tierra es como el neutro, un punto de cero voltios (o casi) , que permanezca sin que su potencial suba aunque una cierta corriente circule hacia el .
Y MUY IMPORTANTE que se aconfiable en el tiempo.

a que me refiero en el ultimo punto ?
mides la canilla y hay buena tierra .ok, muy lindo.

pero luego de unos años viene el plomero y cambia un tramo de caño a varios metros de ahi, y no se le ocurre nada mejor que hacer la union con caño de PVC .
asi que tu tierra queda interrumpida.

si hay una fuga esas canllas quedan con tension.


----------



## electrodan (May 8, 2009)

latino18hvm dijo:
			
		

> Si el tornillo va a ser usado como tomo a tierra, verifique que él si este conectado a tierra midiendo la resistencia entre él y un tubo de agua de un ohmetro.
> La lectura debe ser cero ohmnios.


NO pueden ser 0 ohms. La tierra presenta resistencia, no podés pretender que actúe como el cobre.


			
				latino18hvm dijo:
			
		

> Si no tiene acceso a un tubo de agua, conecte un bombillo de 60-100 watts (no de neon) entre el lado vivo del toma y dicho tornillo.


Como decía cacho, solo encendería si no tuvieras diferencial (que deberías tenerlo). Es decir, "se baja la llave".


----------



## unleased! (May 9, 2009)

Ese método puede ser válido para verificar que tienes buena puesta a tierra en casa, no para buscarla. Para encontrar una zona donde conseguir una buena tierra (baja resistencia de tierra) hay que hecharle un vistazo al lugar para saber que tipo de terreno es y después ayudarse de un telurómetro para verificar que la resistencia de tierra sea la apropiada en la jabalina. Si no lo es tienes que colocar mas picas y extender mas cobre. En casos mas extremos (suelo pedregoso puro) no queda mas remedio que crear un pozo de barrena, tender un cable de cobre desnudo en el interior del mismo y después volver a tapar.
Saludos.


----------



## marioxcc (May 9, 2009)

> El bombillo debe prender a un brillo normalsi el tornillo esta a tierra.


Lo dices como si fuera tan seguro , destaco que hay que tener mucho cuidado, de ser tierra habrá una diferencia de potencial entre la tierra y la fase, de modo que nos podemos electrocutar.


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si hay una fuga esas canllas quedan con tension.


¿canilla=tubo?
en ese caso no veo por que de haber una fuga de agua habrá tensión.


----------



## electrodan (May 9, 2009)

No, el habla de fugas eléctricas, y si el caño metros después del de metal es de PVC. (No conectado a tierra).


----------



## latino18hvm (May 9, 2009)

Bueno muchachos no se pero esto lo saque de un libro. (electronica facil)
fue porque cuando yo estaba comenzando en esto de la electronica para mi tierra era cualquier lugar..


perdonene si esta muy errado


----------



## marioxcc (May 9, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No, el habla de fugas eléctricas, y si el caño metros después del de metal es de PVC. (No conectado a tierra).


ahh, ya decía yo que una fuga de agua no provocaba una diferencia de potencial 


			
				latino18hvm dijo:
			
		

> Bueno muchachos no se pero esto lo saque de un libro. (electronica facil)


Si no estás seguro de algo, no lo publiques como un hecho, puedes causar confusion y daños graves, mejor es que preguntes si es correcto o no.


----------



## cesartm (May 9, 2009)

En mi trabajo cuando instalamos el servicio electrico en el panel principal de la casa la toma de tierra es en le tubo del servicio de agua, en los casos de paneles temporales y postes de alumbrado colocamos la varilla de hierro revestida de cobre con ecepcion de los poste de aluminio.


----------



## electrodan (May 9, 2009)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> En mi trabajo cuando instalamos el servicio electrico en el panel principal de la casa la toma de tierra es en le tubo del servicio de agua


No es por criticar tus trabajos profesionales pero... Eso no es un poco incorrecto?


----------



## cesartm (May 10, 2009)

Cada lugar tienes sus propias especificaciones, solo hacemos el trabajo como es requerido.


----------



## unleased! (May 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> cesartm dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 En otros lugares no pero si es en españa si, debido a que si ocurre una derivación quedan electrificados todos los grifos. Como la señora de la casa esté duchandose en ese momento y reciba un chispazo a uno después le cae el pelo 
Saludos.


----------



## marioxcc (May 10, 2009)

Recordemos que la tension siempre es relativa, de modo que para que la señora se electrocute en la ducha debido a que la regadera (o grifo en España (creo)) debe tocar al mismo tiempo un objeto que no esté aterrizado y que tenga una resistencia equivalente de Thevenin suficientemente baja.


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2009)

marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> Recordemos que la tension siempre es relativa, de modo que para que la señora se electrocute en la ducha debido a que la regadera (o grifo en España (creo)) debe tocar al mismo tiempo un objeto que no esté aterrizado y que tenga una resistencia equivalente de Thevenin suficientemente baja.



que te parece esto:

pared seca donde estan los grifos o sea alta Z .

grifos con tension por una fuga electricia y conexion a ellos .

señora descalza, con pies descalzos y desnudita (   ops: ) toca los grifos.

ves DDP entre el piso y los grifos ? yo si , y ella tambien.


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A caso las leyes físicas de la electricidad cambian según la geografía? Lo que aprende uno...


----------



## unleased! (May 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Electrodan, en lo que citas no se habla concretamente de las leyes físicas, si no en un librito que aquí en españa y el resto de europa llamado _Reglamento electrotécnico para Baja Tensión_ (y no sé como se llama en otros paises) que un electricista está obligado a seguir. En algunos paises está permitido conectar la toma de tierra a los conductos del agua, aquí está prohibido.


----------



## marioxcc (May 10, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> marioxcc dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿Exactamente a que le llamas fuga elétrica?, ¿a que hay una carga conectada entre tierra y fase?
Haber, si la fase esta conectada al piso directamente o atravez de una carga no trivial al piso, entonces si se electrocutará, pero además,si la carga esta conectada al cable de tierra que va por la casa (pasando por el grifo), entonces pasará una cantidad inpercerptible de corrierte por la señora ya habra una caida de tensión minima entre el torzo de alambre que conecta el piso con el grifo.
Ahora, que si es una carga enorme (como un corto circuito entre tierra y fase), puede que si haya una gran caida de tension en el cable que conecta el piso y el grifo, y la señora se electrocutará


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2009)

marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> ¿Exactamente a que le llamas fuga elétrica?, ¿a que hay una carga conectada entre tierra y fase?
> Haber, si la fase esta conectada al piso directamente o atravez de una carga no trivial al piso, entonces si se electrocutará, pero además,si la carga esta conectada al cable de tierra que va por la casa (pasando por el grifo), entonces pasará una cantidad inpercerptible de corrierte por la señora ya habra una caida de tensión minima entre el torzo de alambre que conecta el piso con el grifo.
> Ahora, que si es una carga enorme (como un corto circuito entre tierra y fase), puede que si haya una gran caida de tension en el cable que conecta el piso y el grifo, y la señora se electrocutará



fuga es fuga:
una corriente que no sigue el camino adecuado o sea de fase a neutro.
en cambio al encontrar una Rf. por un afalla de aislacion sigue el camino fase --- Rf--- tierra .
siendo tierra el cable verde o cualquier otra cosa.

en verdad en cualquier caso el ID salta , si un buen trozo de caño queda con potencial al estar en la pared y con agua se dara una fuga suficiente.
y si no cuando esa señora toque , ahi si .


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debería estar prohibido en todos lados.


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2009)

veamos, y espero que no nos apasionemos en esto.

conectamso todos los electrodomensticos de nuestra casa, la carcaza de ellos, la parte que nosotros tocamos a un cable con aislacion de pvc verde y amarillo , luego vamso con ese cable y lo queremos conectar a un punto de tierra (no vy a explicar que es tierra) .

ahora bien.....a la jabalina ?
a la canilla?
a un caño ?
al ataud del abuelo que se lo hizo de bronce ?

a donde ?

y como por lo menos en Argentina las reglamentaciones permiten que cualquier ignorante trabaje con solo leerlas y seguirlas al pie de la letra se pierde el sentido de las cosas y el analisis.

una jabalina oxidada no sirve
una jabalina de alto valor ohmico como resultado final tampoco .
una malla enterrada si sirve si cumple (1) .
un caño que uds verifican que es de metal y esta enterrado profundamente y posee una buena longitud bajo tierra si sirve, es muy bueno, aunque el dia de mañana no se use para agua sino para criar lombrices cumple su funcion:
un pedazo grande de metal enterrado, lograndose unos cuantos cm cuadrados de contacto entre el metal y la tierra.
Un auto enterrado en el fondo del patio si sirve si cumple con (1)  .

que sirve ?

lo que nos de un bajo valor ohmico y que sea confiable y duradero en el tiempo (1) .

que tiene de bueno las famosas jabalinas ?
que todo lo nuevo sirve por ser nuevo, y una jabalina es facil de poner .

la tierra es un retorno.,
si queremos compararlo con electronica y CC.

tengo + o sea la fase, de donde sale la energia .
tengo negativo o sea el retorno , por ahi cierro el circuito.
y tengo otro negativo, que fisicamente es igual que el anterior , pero por este no circula corriente de retorno en modo normal, solo si hay un problema.


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2009)

bueno , me hicieron dibujar, espero que sirva para aclarar.

lo correcto es detectar la fuga no querida y cortar el suministro, sino ......medio al pedo el asunto .
ambos: meutro y tierra son el retorno a la fuente , pero al usar 2 ramas distintas se puede identificar por donde esta circulando esa corriente.(si circula por el cable (-) es el retorno de nuestra carga, pero si retorna por el otro cable es una falla.


si no tuviese la carcaza a tierra o a retorno para ser mas generico (por que el dibujo es un ejemplo en cc) lo que ocurre cuando el cable ese toca la carcaza o sea nuestro gabinete es que el gabinete qued acon tension.

puede que cuando yo lo toque me de corriente .
puede que cuando el gabinete toque otro cable se haga un corto .
o que si toco otra masa me haga chispas.

en fin.........quiero que el gabinete este aislado  , asi que quiero ver como detecto una falla de aislacion para poder controlarla.

y asi hago ESE es el concepto .


----------



## marioxcc (May 10, 2009)

De hecho los electrones van en exactamente la dirección opuesta.
Aqui a la _fugas_ les decimos cortocircuitos, nunca me imaginé que les dijeran "fugas" en alguna parte del mundo :lol.


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> marioxcc dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por eso, un cortocircuito es una carga bestial, y halli si se muere la señora, que era lo que yo dije en el mensaje anterior en este hilo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2009)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> Cada lugar tienes sus propias especificaciones, solo hacemos el trabajo como es requerido.



     
En que pais esta reglamentado que se puede usar un caño de agua como toma de tierra? ? ?
Si fuera asi, en ese lugar deberia haber toda una normativa referida a materiales y uniones permitidas, asi como las condiciones en donde se lo acepta como una buena tierra (que no va a ser con una lampara).



Usar un caño de agua, de gas o la caja del tomacorriente *puede* ser en ocasiones una buena tierra y ahorrarnos la instalacion de una jabalina.   Pero primero hay que hacer un chequeo del recorrido de los caños para ver si esa sera siempre una buena tierra y alguna medicion para ver *cuanta* corriente puede derivar sin riesgo para la persona.

A veces lo unico que se busca es una tierra para eliminar esa descarga molesta al tocar el gabinete de  equipos con fuente conmutada,  ahi cualquier cosa viene bien. Pero si se busca *seguridad*, ya sea para la persona o para el equipo (un protector gaseoso sin *buena* tierra esta de adorno), no se puede andar uno colgando de  lo primero que encienda un foco.

Este procedimiento jamas podra figurar dentro del reglamento, para eso estan las jabalinas. Por lo que ningun profesional deberia usarlo.
Aunque *el verdadero problema* no es que un profesional te haga eso, porque despues de todo, el tipo sabe lo que hace y aunque sea fuera de la normativa el trabajo estara "generalmente" bien hecho.  
El problema es cuando es *el propio usuario* el que decide usar un caño de toma a tierra. Porque por lo general tiene muy poca idea de lo que esta haciendo y pocas ganas de gastar --> se cuelga de lo primero que encuentra y ve que pasa.

Hace poco me comentaba un amigo que en el edificio donde vive las canillas (grifos) te daban descarga.  Que era lo que pasaba? --> algun tipo habia dado vuelta una fase y en su departamento se colgaba del caño, como no era tan buena tierra y la corriente era la de toda su casa terminaba mandando tension a los caños del edificio. Y como eran muchos departamentos no podian ubicar quien era...


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2009)

Solo me parece que le erraste en una cosa: los electrones van de negativo (-) a positivo (+), y no al revés. Aunque a efectos practicos, no tiene importancia.


----------



## unleased! (May 10, 2009)

marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> Aqui a la _fugas_ les decimos cortocircuitos, nunca me imaginé que les dijeran "fugas" en alguna parte del mundo


 entonces, como llamais entonces a una derivación fase-tierra?
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2009)

ya sabia que me iban a poner el tema de si son lso electrones los que se mueven o las lagunas.
pero eso en otro post lo puse que a los fines practicos da igual  y en mi cabeza vieja se mueven los peces , no el lago   .

cortocircuito : cuando se juntan los 2 cables de la fuente sin una resistencia de carga util o inutil, se gener auna corriente muy grande que solo la limita la imedancia de la fuente y cables .
mucha corriente , de la que hace saltar los tapones   

fuga:
es eso: una fuga, como la de las carceles .
los presos (electrones) deben entrar por una puerta y salir por otra.
si algunos (o todos ) se escapan por una ventana se le dice FUGA !
puede ser una fuga chica , que ni haga saltar al ID.
pueede ser una fuga medianita que si haga saltar al ID y puede ser un corto a tierra (ahi se  escapan todos los presos de la carcel)   

en general un corto a tierra No es tan grande como uno a neutro por un asunto logico de impedancias , asalvo que sea una industria con tierra grosssssaaaa , menor a 1 ohm.l

edit: con lagunas moviendose por ahi se me hace mas dificl el ejemplo


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2009)

Creo que se entendió bastante lo que decías Fernandob, muy buenos tus ejemplos.


----------



## marioxcc (May 11, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> marioxcc dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corto circuito tierra-fase



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> en general un corto a tierra No es tan grande como uno a neutro por un asunto logico de impedancias , asalvo que sea una industria con tierra grosssssaaaa , menor a 1 ohm.l


En algunas regiones la compañía electrica privee el cable de tierra, que puede que si tenga resistencia de menos de 1 ohmio, pero como dices, en general no será tan catastrifoco un corto tierra-fase comparado con uno neutro-fase.

Véase http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthing_system


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Creo que se entendió bastante lo que decías Fernandob, muy buenos tus ejemplos.


Claro, yo solo hacía una aclaración.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2009)

ops:   ops:  Me vi tentado . . .  para conseguir una buena tierra , pedir en un vivero responsable , humus de lombríz australiana !    

Ahora en serio , vi en una fábrica cómo construyeron una tierra importantísima . Hicieron un pozo como de metro y medio por metro y medio y de unos 5 metros de profundidad , le hicieron un fondo de una carbonilla mezclada con sal gruesa , le asentaron horizontalmente una chapa de cobre de 1 metro por 1 metro de unos 2 mm de espesor y con un GRUESO cable desnudo soldado (cómo de 15mm de diámetro). Volvieron a echarle de esa carbonilla , pusieron un caño para protejer el cable y para en un futuro reponer sal y agua , luego arena y fueron rellenando el pozo con varios materiales. 

Lo miraba y pensaba . . . que Ω ni ocho cuartos !

Los telurímetros trabajan cómo un ohmetro , pero con corriente alterna de media frecuencia 820hz o 1475hz tienen un pasabanda estrecho para evitar los 50 o 60 hz y sus armónicos y además eliminan las componentes de contínua que pueda procucir el terreno cómo pila. Son medio caritos   .

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

hola dosmetros, yo en una epoca que estaba en ese tema y escuchaba boludecs de electricistas sabes que hice ?

me puse a hacer pruebas, telurimetro prestado y jabalina y metodo volt- amp.
y sabes que ?

es al reverendo pedo el telurimetro.

primero si tenes corrientes parasitas y /o tensiones espureas y galopantes    como les llaman ellos     simplemente las detectas cuando inicias las mediciones sin carga, el tester no te da cero.
simplemente eso.

nunca me paso, asi que no voy a ponerme en tonteras que solo pueden ocurrir en quien sabe que caso, e smas , si tenes unalectura importante entre la jabalina y el electrodo sin If ..........deberia uno preguntarse que ocurre ahi.

pero bueno, si uno tiene conocimientos de electronica, o mas bien si uno parendio a pensar un poco y se pone con papel y lapiz Y SABE  se deducen cosas, como se da cuenta uno de cosas con un par de mediciones.

y ya que me vuelvo a meter comparto con ustedes 
 l *un deschave o denuncia :*

en argentina el colegio de electricistas  COPIME dice que solo los tecnicos electricistas pueden medir una puesta a tiera y certificarla, sin embargo los electronicso (COPITEC) no por que no tienen incumbencias.
un electronico no puede hacer esa medicion ! un electronico que PIENSA que analiza , que sabe medir mucho mejor que un electrico y analizar y sacar conclusiones.
pero todo es es politica porque cobran carisimo el papel que firman y dice cuanto midio.
una chantada.
por que luego le preguntas a un monton de electricistas y no saben nada.

pero te digo , te pones una tarde con una jabalina en algun lugarcito de tu casa que tengas tierra cerca y enchufe.........y haces desastres, papel y lapiz y ganas ..........y deducis un monton de cosas.

eso del telurimetro es una real pelotudez, de la frecuencia de uso............
es todo un verso para que no uses el metodo volt /  amp y tengas que comprarle s a ellos el telurimetro.
es mas, mejor no me pongo a desarmar uno , a ver si ni siquiera genera una frecuencia propia ...............

ahggg......con ese tema


----------



## cesartm (May 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> cesartm dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno tube que hacer algunas preguntas del porque se hace esto de tomar ground de la toma principal de agua, me dijeron que esto es incorrecto pero es aceptable (por PG&E , www.pge.com/greenbook), haa y California Electrical Code, ya que las personas que hacen los cimiento olvidan colocar la varilla de cobre y no esta permitido fuera de la casa ya que alguien pueda cortar el cable a proposito y crear un corto circuito para que el seguro la pague, bueno eso fue todo el rollo que me hecharon ademas de que despues donde se alimentan las lineas de agua se usa tuberia PVC "Y no corre ningun peligro el usuario".

Segun el manual de requerimientos de servicio electrico y de gas de Pacific Gas and Electric solo hace mencion de que esta prohibido hacer uso de la tuberia de gas para hacer ground por obias razones.
Libro Electrical construction wiring, Walter N. Alerich, aqui esta lo malo--> publicado 1971, capitulo Groundin for Safety indica que el uso del tubo de agua para hacer tierra en uno de sus metodos dado por National Electrical Code (NEC).

Creo que para no crear mas confucion todo esto deberia estar regulado por ANSI, No creen?, por lo pronto yo usare siempre mis varillas de cobre en cualquier instalacion. Buen tema y muy importante esto del hacer tierra.

Gracias a todos


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

en otros tiempos, cuando la famila inghals no era una utopia se hacian los trabajos de otro modo.
las tuberias de electricidad eran sendos caños metalicos de un buen grosor, y señores profesionales lso instalaban.
El realizar un trabajo bien hecho era lo importante y quedaba "el nombre o reputacion".
el precio no era lo importante.
las cañerias de agua eran tambien de metal de buena calidad.

quizas teniendo ese concepto en consideracion y ignorando lo que el futuro nos deparaba se hicieron esas normas.

les juro que no quiero ofender a nadie pero es este un claro ejemplo de por que digo que en cada trabajo tiene que estar el profesional adecuado , las cosas no se arreglan con un libro o una reglamentacion.
me refiero por libro a eso: reglamentacion.

quien entendio la teoria y los conceptos sabra siempre si las reglas sirven para el caso que tiene en frente o no.

tambien en las respuestas qu ete han dado se confirma lo que puse mas arriba.

un abrazo


----------



## rash (May 13, 2009)

Buena señores he leido un poco del tema y me surgió una pregunta que hacerles, sólo por curiosidad...

¿en Argentina no tienen un Reglamento oficial sobre las instalaciones eléctricas en viviendas y demás?

...es ahí donde debería estar recogido como realizar la puesta a tierra de la instalación eléctrica y que elementos se usan para tal fín...

En España tenemos el Reglamento Electrotécnico de Baja Tensión, y a mi parecer es un muy buen reglamento que recoge todo lo necesario para realizar las instalaciones tanto de distribución como interiores de viviendas, locales de pública concurrencia (bares, restaurantes y demás) así como instalaciones de cuadros de obra, ferias, lugares mojados, motores,etc, etc......incluso de instalaciones electricas en muebles... además de cual es el procedimiento de puesta en marcha y tramitación ante organismos estatales y competentes...........y un capítulo entero para la puesta a tierra......
...por aquí este reglamento es la biblia del electricista y quien sabe utilizarlo seguro que ofrece un trabajo serio y profesional..... 

¿no existe algo parecido por ahí?

...saludos


----------



## unleased! (May 13, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> ...En España tenemos el Reglamento Electrotécnico de Baja Tensión, y a mi parecer es un muy buen reglamento que recoge todo lo necesario para realizar las instalaciones tanto de distribución como interiores de viviendas, locales de pública concurrencia (bares, restaurantes y demás) así como instalaciones de cuadros de obra, ferias, lugares mojados, motores,etc, etc......incluso de instalaciones electricas en muebles... además de cual es el procedimiento de puesta en marcha y tramitación ante organismos estatales y competentes...........*y un capítulo entero para la puesta a tierra*......
> ...por aquí este reglamento es la biblia del electricista y quien sabe utilizarlo seguro que ofrece un trabajo serio y profesional.....


 Un capítulo entero para la puesta a prueba y después en la ITC-26 viene las reglas (entre otras) para la colocación de los conductores y demás de la toma de tierra y en este especifica además que toda la estructura del edificio y todos los pilares deben ser puestos a tierra, además colocar un conductor de cobre por todo el perímetro y todo por soldadura, no valen regletas ni anclajes exceptuando, claro está, la unión de las picas. Las picas deben ser de almenos 2 metros (Normalmente las venden de 1m y clavas una encima de otra, pero es una cosa que casi nadie hace. Aunque aver quién es el que tiene cojones a clavar un hierro de 2m a golpe de amarra sobre suelo duro o pedregoso, pero bueno  ) y distanciadas al doble de la longitud de las mismas colocando una en cada esquina y terminaciones, todo enterrado a un mínimo de medio metro. También especifica claramente que *no* está permitido usar como conductores de tierra las tuberías de agua, gas, desagües, conductos de evacuación de humos, calefacción ni las cubiertas metálicas de los conductores tanto eléctricos como de teléfono o cualquier otro servicio.
Puedo añadir a la lista también instalaciones de locales de riesgo y explosión, quirófanos, cercas eléctricas, baños, piscinas y fuentes, saunas, instalaciónes en puertos y camping, alumbrado exterior, instalaciones generadoras, instalaciones fotovoltaicas, redes aereas, subterraneas, garajes con ventilación forzada... y un largo etcétera. 
Es cierto, quién domine bién el reglamento hace unas instalaciones muy buenas y realmente seguras.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> Buena señores he leido un poco del tema y me surgió una pregunta que hacerles, sólo por curiosidad...
> 
> ¿en Argentina no tienen un Reglamento oficial sobre las instalaciones eléctricas en viviendas y demás?
> 
> ...




si y hay comunidades enteras que les salta el disyuntor a 20 personas a la vez de distintos lugares (1).
hay instalaciones como la miercoles y hay electricistas que se tropiezan con su propia nariz.

y aca tambien, pero no pasa (1) . 

por que no lees tranquilo lo que puse.


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2009)

y de paso les hago otra pregunta:

el electronica hay reglamentaciones ?
que te dicen como tenes que hacer cada cosa ?
o la electronica crece sin limites por que le dejan la puerta abierta a la capacidad de c/u .

comparen , en electricidad que diversidad de productos y soluciones tienen (en seguida entra la electronica) .

que pueden poner para proteger su casa ?
una llave termica que muchisimas veces los inutiles electricistas se equivocan de valor, es por eso que se hizo la reglamentacion con tablas............y igual ponen cualquier cosa (muchos....algunos) .
un interruptor diferencial.............
y para de contar.

estamos hablando de la tierra .
vale.
y ?
un aparatito que verifique la calidad de la tierra ? desde el tablero ?

NOOOOOOOOOO

mejor tener que pagar a un electricista una vez al año por la medicion .

en eso son mas vivos que nosotros.
medio moguis tecnicamente pero vivos.


----------



## unleased! (May 13, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> una llave termica que muchisimas veces los inutiles electricistas se equivocan de valor, es por eso que se hizo la reglamentacion con tablas............y igual ponen cualquier cosa (muchos....algunos) .


fernandob, si te refieres al magnetotermico general las tablas mas bién son orientativas porque hay que contar con el consumo de las cargas y, si en un circuito los magnetotérmicos son colocados en cascada estos tienen que guardar selectividad (no deben tener el mismo valor o por lo menos la misma curva de disparo). Otra cosa es que no pongan el valor correcto, pero electricistas chapuzas los hay en todos los lados, no solo en argentina. Conozco a varios "electricistas" que no tienen ni autorización, cuando tienen que cubrir papeleo van adonde el amigo electricista autorizado de turno para que haga pasar la instalación como suya (es ilegal cubrir los impresos para certificar una instalación que no has hecho, te retiran el permiso de por vida y multa al canto)


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...un interruptor diferencial.............
> y para de contar.


 Para de contar? En los cuadros solo teneis el magnetotérmico general y un diferencial? y los circuitos de alumbrado, campana extractora, tomas de uso general, cocina y horno; lavadora, lavavajillas y termo; baños, van todos directos al general?  
Y eso sin contar con el de la calefacción y el aire acondicionado.


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un aparatito que verifique la calidad de la tierra ? desde el tablero ?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> mejor tener que pagar a un electricista una vez al año por la medicion .


 fernandob, estaría muy bién poner un medidor de tierra en el tablero pero, vamos a hablar de una persona cualquiera, sin conocimientos de electricidad ninguna, piensa una cosa:
esta persona va a enchufar una radio a un enchufe. Va y lo enchufa.
Ahora quiere una lámpara de escritorio pero, ups! solo hay un enchufe! por lo que va a los chinos y se compra un multiplicador de enchufes o "ladrón".
Ahora se compró un ordenador y enchufa la pantalla y la torre.
Ahora compra un escaner y una impresora, pero ups! no llegan los enchufes! por lo que se compra otro ladrón y lo enchufa al ladrón (valga la rebundancia)
Ahora coge, tiene frío y enchufa un radiador de 2500W.
Se derrite el ladrón, se derrite el ladrón del ladrón, se derrite el enchufe de pared, arden las conexiones en la caja de cables.
Una persona que enchufa todo lo que encuentra en una sola toma dudo que sepa que tenga un medidor de resistencia de tierra, es mas, ni sabrá que función cumple esa "palanquita" que se cae en el cuadro cada vez que pone todos los electrodomésticos de la casa a funcionar.
También otra cosa, para que la medición de la toma de tierra sea la correcta hay que desconectar la tierra de la instalación, por lo que el aparato tiene que desconectar cada cierto tiempo y medir, cosa que no está permitida y que además puede resultar muy peligroso.
Y como es que tienes que revisar la tierra todos los años, es obligatorio ahí o lo haces por precaución?
Te noto una cierta crispación hacia los electricistas.  
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2009)

escribi un monton y lo borre.

es un tema que me tien emuy caliente por estar sumergido en el .

pero quizas a alguien el caiga mal ,. ademas no tiene sentido volcar mis quejas , por eso lo borre.

si en algo puedo aportar escribo, sino , no .

saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 26, 2009)

en aparatos de audio tambien es muy importante la tierra fisica ya que las guitarras y bajos microfonos etc tienen en polo negativo en las cuerdas o en los metalesy en veces suelen dar toques en intalaciones electricas malas(sin tierra fisica y con polos invertidos), la tierra  desvia la descarga electrica si es que la hay y asi ya no da los llamados toques ademas de esto la tierra fisica elimina los ruidos que vienen de la misma linea electrica


----------



## asherar (Ago 6, 2009)

Una referencia útil puede ser este: un libro en línea, 

y su enlace a las referencias bibliograficas.


----------



## Osri (Oct 10, 2009)

Salud y Euros !!!

Y para la salud (Buena) se deben conectar a tierra todos los electrodomésticos con carcaza metálica. Por ejemplo una asadora eléctrica.

Estoy buscando un circuito que pueda agregar a los equipos, que detecte la continuidad de puesta a tierra.

Es fácil imaginar un simple capacitor conectado al "vivo" que encienda un led contra la toma de tierra y si esta falta, entonces no encendería (Por quedar el circuito abierto). 

Pero esta simple solución pone en riesgo aún mayor al usuario si la continuidad de tierra fallara, ya que la carcaza metálica quedaría conectada al "vivo" y solo limitada en corriente por la impedancia capacitiva del capacitor usado.

Solicito ayuda para esto, ideas o frases que contribuyan y quedo a la recíproca para ayudaros en lo que mis conocimientos ofrecen.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 11, 2009)

La solucion se llama diferencial. si supera los 30ma dispara. Si no lleva carga inductiva. puedes diseñar uno de mayor sensibilidad. si lleva inductiva y quieres hace uno de gran sensibilidad tienes que temporizar el disparo.
Busca eso y veras que facil es
Saludos


----------



## Osri (Oct 13, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La solucion se llama diferencial. si supera los 30ma dispara. Si no lleva carga inductiva. puedes diseñar uno de mayor sensibilidad. si lleva inductiva y quieres hace uno de gran sensibilidad tienes que temporizar el disparo.
> Busca eso y veras que facil es
> Saludos



Gracias por este dato !!! Buscaré como hacer un interruptor diferencial. Las cargas son levemente inductivas Cos fi 0,9 aproximadamente.

Saludos


----------



## MVB (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola.
Se que estan pensando lo mismo que yo. Otra pregunta con esto si ya se ha tratado tanto este tema 

Pero despues de mucho buscar no he podido encontrar información precisa sobre mi duda, y si lo que pretendo hacer esta bien. 

Resulta que la instalacion electrica de mi casa es algo mas o menos asi:



La duda es:
Estando el nuetro aterrizado, Puedo puntear la tierra de los tomacorrientes con el nuetro? o me toca enterrar una varilla independiente?.


Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## krit (Oct 29, 2009)

O es una instalacion muy rara o no es exactamenete así.
No sé de que país hablamos pero en España las instalaciones de 110V son muy escasas ya que se obtienen de redes trifasicas de 220V y lo habitual son redes de 380V.
En cualquier caso el hilo rojo que tu dibujaste corresponderia a la fase, el azul al neutro y el negro no se lo que es pero desde luego no es el neutro ya que debe pasar por el contador.
Un contador electrico debe tener dor bobinas, una voltimétrica y una amperimétrica; a la voltimetrica van la fase el neutro y la amperimetrica va en serie con la fase.Las compañias electricas podran ser muchas cosa pero desde luego no son tontas, y tu contador no mediría nada con el esquema que has dibujado.

Ademas si entre tus automáticos hay un diferencial saltaría nada más conectar algo en el enchufe.


----------



## MVB (Oct 29, 2009)

Si me he equivado,. el azul y el rojo con fases cada una de 110v y el negro es el neutro, este pasa por el medidor, no lo tuve encuenta en el dibujo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

MVB dijo:


> ......Resulta que la instalacion electrica de mi casa es algo mas o menos asi:...


Pero debería ser así


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 29, 2009)

No es una fase de 220v 0 110v depende donde sea, el otro cable neutro y la del medio masa?
Si tenes 110 en ls dos cables tenes una diferencia de...0v...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 29, 2009)

Exactamente, Fogonazo ha resuelto el problema que has planteado MVB.

Ahora bien, entre fase y fase, obtienes 220 volts.

De hecho es así como estaré sólicitando mi contrato con la Comisión Federal de Electricidad en una casa nueva. Y justamente así debe aterrizarce!!

Ups.. Vegetal Digital posteo mientras yo hacia lo mismo y está equivocado. Pues las fases "no tienen la misma fase, claro"


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola cronos, no entendi lo uqe dijiste, me podes explicar?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 29, 2009)

Claro!

Las fases de la linea tienen crestas de 110volts cada una, pero se oponen. Es decir, mientras una fase tiene una cresta hacia arriba, la otra lo tiene hacia abajo.
Luego hay un momento en que las crestas de las fases se juntan y ahí es potencial cero, pero en la siguiente onda se genera una suma de 110+110=220V.

Si me das tiempo te pongo un dibujo..

Cuas!!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 29, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaa que distraido cierto que es corriente alterna...igual me parece que en argentina es distinto, puede ser?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 29, 2009)

La corriente alterna es igual en todas partes. las fases funcionan igual también.

Lo que puede ser diferente es la frecuencia. En Europa me parece que es de 50hz, en México es de 60hz. No se en Argentina..

Digo, Click..


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 29, 2009)

Bien en argentina es de 50hz pero a lo que yo voy es que es "monofasica" (en mi casa tambien tenemos trifasica por la bomba que necesita esa corriente).




Lo que vos decis es esto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Creo que la monofasica es una onda como la siguiente en una de las fases, y la otra, 0v.






Donde el voltaje maximo es 220v.

Es correcto?


----------



## MVB (Oct 29, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pero debería ser así




No no es asi, 100% seguro que es como lo dibuje.
En colombia la energia normal es a 110 voltios.

Es tanto que en ninguno de los tomas de la casa la tercera pata esta a tierra (que peligro ), por eso pregunto que si puedo conectar la tierra a el nuetro, ya que este esta aterrizado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

MVB dijo:


> .....Es tanto que en ninguno de los tomas de la casa la tercera pata esta a tierra (que peligro ), por eso pregunto que si puedo conectar la tierra a el nuetro, ya que este esta aterrizado.


¿ Cuál seria el peligro ?
¿ Tienes idea para que sirve la tercera pata del tomacorriente ?
¿ Para que pasa el conductor por uno de los disyuntores termo-magnéticos (Breakers) si luego NO continúa a ningún lado ?


----------



## MVB (Oct 29, 2009)

Bueno creo que no me hice entender, es como un bosquejo general de un solo tomacorriente, en cable azul si va a otro lado, a otros tomacorrientes y otras cosas. pero si me ponia a dibujar cada tomacorriente de mi casa quedaria loco.
Se que la tercera pata de un tomacorriente es la que se utiliza para la conexion a tierra, y que muchos equipos con carcasa metalica incluyen esta conexion para prevenir descargas electricas sobre las personas, o depronto daños al mismo equipo


----------



## RASC18 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lo que se mide entre linea y linea son 220v si estas en México, y para una casa habitación  la norma indica que debe de ser monofasica (127v), esto es una de las lineas y el neutro. Y con respecto a tu pregunta "si" se puede conectar el neutro a la  puesta a tierra de los contactos,ya que el neutro se utiliza regularmente como una puesta a tierra y como dises que esta enterrada la varilla con el neutro no le veo ningún problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

*Algo más de data:*


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 30, 2009)

Vegetal Digital, lo que dices es correcto!


----------



## krit (Oct 31, 2009)

> Las fases de la linea tienen crestas de 110volts cada una, pero se oponen. Es decir, mientras una fase tiene una cresta hacia arriba, la otra lo tiene hacia abajo.


 

FALSO, en un sistema trifásico cada fase está retrasada 120º respecto a la anterior.



> Luego hay un momento en que las crestas de las fases se juntan y ahí es potencial cero, pero en la siguiente onda se genera una suma de 110+110=220V][/


 
FALSO, no se puede hacer suma lineal.La tensión entre dos fases es la suma vectorial de la tensiónes de cada fase y nutro



> Y con respecto a tu pregunta "si" se puede conectar el neutro a la puesta a tierra de los contactos,ya que el neutro se utiliza regularmente como una puesta a tierra y como dises que esta enterrada la varilla con el neutro no le veo ningún problema.


 
FALSO, no se que sistemas de proteción hay en cada pais pero si hay diferencial y se conecta el neutro a tierra este seguramente saltará. Si no hay diferencial toda la instalación de toma de tierra está de adorno; no sirve para NADA.

Podriamos hacer una pequeña base de datos sobre las redes trifásicas de cada pais.

En España se usan dos(de 220 y de 380V.), aunque la de 220V esta desapareciendo;sólo queda alguna en zonas rurales.

En ambas la frecuencia es de 50Hz y con neutro a tierra.


----------



## MVB (Ene 9, 2010)

En ultimas no me quedo claro si puedo puentear el Neutro con la tierra


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 9, 2010)

Sí. Si puedes.

Pero lo correcto sería que tuviera una varilla a tierra aparte. No el neutro, sino la tierra!
Así...

Click..


----------



## cjmontes (Ene 9, 2010)

Como tienes la instalación , Si conectas el neutro a las tomas de tierra No tendrás ninguna proteccción pues el diferencial no detectará los defectos a tierra , ya que volverán por el holo del neutro.
Por tanto, debes conectar las tomas de tierra a una tierra independiente.
Saludos,


----------



## Chelogc (Ago 24, 2011)

*Puesta a tierra*
Estimados amigos, urge una orientacion: Se instalo una puesta a tierra en un edificio y las tomas de electricidad tienen una salida de tres puntos: Donde medi entre las dos lineas activas hay 220V (1 Y 2, ver imagen adjunta), luego medi entre una linea activa y tierra se repite 220V (2 y 3), pero entre la otra linea activa y tierra hay cero voltaje (1 y 3). Mi pregunta es, si esta medicion esta bien?. Y por otro lado tb tengo la pregunta que pasa si existe voltaje superior a 60 voltios entre 1 y 3 eso esta bien? 
Mil gracias por su atencion.

PD. Pido disculpas por modificar la imagen solo quiero que mis preguntas sean más claras.





CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Sí. Si puedes.
> 
> Pero lo correcto sería que tuviera una varilla a tierra aparte. No el neutro, sino la tierra!
> Así...
> ...


----------



## MGustavo (Ago 24, 2011)

La siguiente web explica dos situaciones en la cuál interviene el diferencial:

http://www.epe.santafe.gov.ar/?consejosseguridad

*Notar:* El diferencial detecta cuando la corriente que circula a través de la Fase, es distinta a la que vuelve por el Neutro (neutro y fase pasan por la bobina del diferencial). 

Es decir, si una parte de la corriente se deriva por el cable de tierra *o* a través del cuerpo humano, el diferencial detecta que la corriente de fase es distinta a la del neutro, y se acciona.

*Chelogc* tu circuito y medición son correctos. En la central eléctrica, los transformadores derivan el neutro a tierra (mucho no profundizo porque no estoy muy al tanto del tema). El suelo es conductor.

Si no existiese esa diferencia de potencial, no circularía corriente en caso de una falla (por ejemplo, si la fase de una heladera hace contacto con su carcasa metálica), por el conductor de tierra. 

*Nota:* Es importante que la resistencia de puesta a tierra sea de bajo valor.

Enchufes del Mundo!

http://www.otae.com/enchufes/

Saludos!


----------



## faviolone (Feb 9, 2012)

como es evidente una descarga a tierra de una instalacion domestica es de vital importancia.pero me preguntaba teniendo en cuenta que en un depto sin el sistema dicho o se deberia instalar la jabalina desde pb...o existe alguana tierra artificial?algun circuito de descarga que permita evacuar el arco a travez de la misma sin necesidad de una tierra ordinaria con lo que implica en terminos espaciales y constructivos..y buscando encontre un sistema de cubetas que usan algunos transformadores de alto voltaje...mucho no entiendo del asunto..quizas uds lo tengan mas claro...
sin embargo la pregunta me surgio en el momento que hice mi filtro de red para audio...yyy...en modo diferencial tenemos una coneccion/evacuacion a tierra a travez de caps y varistores....y pense en hacer alguna mini tierra que solo me sea util para esta ebacuacion...no de descarga por perdidas en 220...que piensan??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2012)

Casi que se entiende lo que querés decir, pero como que escribiste muchas cosas, todas distintas y no tenemos un norte (es decir una dirección a la cual apuntar)

No hay gráficos, ni circuitos..

Sólo entiendo que querés hacer una descarga a tierra para ciertas fugas pero en un depto que no sea planta baja...

Yo creo que no se puede...es decir, es sabido que la descarga se hace a tierra puesta su positividad relativa a todo...pero a lo mejor se puede hacer una de esas protecciones diferencial...o inclusive alguna clase de detector de fugas desde la fase con respecto al neutro, tomando como referencia las chapas de los artefactos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2012)

la descarga a tierra es eso :
un retorno para una fuga de 220v

NO HAY TU TIA, es basicamente un neutro distinto de el neutro de la red .
todo eso de "descarga modo diferencial con capacitores y varistores "
SON MACANAS , el pobre DRACO se mareo por que pretendio entender algo que era solo confusion sin sentido.

si vos tenes una falla de aislacion y el vivo te toca la chapa necesitas si o si un cabe a cero V .
o sea un retorno de el trafo de la compañia.
no hay otra.

dibujalo como quieras, pero eso se hace con una jabalina en el piso ........ pero claro, todo tiene sus contras.

a menos que solo quieras una descarga de algo de "la electronica", o sea evitar que quede cargado algo que puede quedar cargado, en ese caso si podes usar el neutro ( con los C y varistores y alguna otra cosilla de colores  ) , o mas bien el retorno de el circuito , si es un circuito de CC seria el negativo .

PERO ..........tu pregunta pinta a la tierra electrica, la de la jabalina, la de el disyuntor, la de el electricista matriculado ............ te estas metiendo en lios, para eso hay normas , reglamentaciones y gente muy quisquillosa


----------



## faviolone (Feb 10, 2012)

siiii..ja..creo que debo de dejar de dar vueltas y instalarme la tierra...no se a donde pero..encontrare en alguna parte del edificio ya debe haber alguien que tiene tierra...ja.

para poner orden, el asunto arranco por que haceindo un filtro de red nececitaba la coneccion a tierra.nada mas...y..no la tengo...

en segundo lugar empece a delirar con instalar algun tipo de maceta o cosas por el estilo..solo en borrador..como un brainstorm

y luego busque en internet  y vi este "aterrizado" de transformadores de alta tension de miles de vatios...unas camaras con unos aceites pero que largan gases cuando actuan como arco voltaico...tampoco creo haber entendido eso..

pero ahi va la cosa...voy a ver si puedo adaptar mi instalacion electrica nomas..aparte por seguridad... 
gracias!!


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yo me pregunto a donde conecto la malla de un cable blindado de un sensor en la moto, si no hay masa  al chasis?


----------



## Electronec (Feb 10, 2012)

faviolone dijo:
			
		

> siiii..ja..creo que debo de dejar de dar vueltas y instalarme la tierra...no se a donde pero..encontrare en alguna parte del edificio ya debe haber alguien que tiene tierra...ja.



Cuidado de donde agarras esa tierra.
Ya conozco casos de algún que otro chapuzas que la conectó a las cañerías de agua del edificio.
Los vecinos cada vez que se duchaban....ZAS!!!....o al tocar el fregadero de la cocina.....ZAS!

Si en cambio usas la tierra de otro vecino, asegúrate de que puedes, una mala tierra os causará intercambios de potenciales contra ella. 
Como sea mala tierra superior a +/- 4Ω, sus derivaciones irán hacia tu instalación y viceversa, vamos...que va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.




			
				biker2k3 dijo:
			
		

> Yo me pregunto a donde conecto la malla de un cable blindado de un sensor en la moto, si no hay masa  al chasis?



Si, en el chasis.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2012)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> Cuidado de donde agarras esa tierra.
> Ya conozco casos de algún que otro chapuzas que la conectó a las cañerías de agua del edificio.
> Los vecinos cada vez que se duchaban....ZAS!!!....o al tocar el fregadero de la cocina.....ZAS!
> 
> ...


 
haa...lo que estas poniendo, si todos lo comprendiesen.
nos dariamos cuenta que TODOS son chapuzas, INCLUSO LOS QUE HACEN LAS NORMAS.
asi que para ti solo si la resistencia de la tierra es menor de 4 ohms esta decente ??? 

se cayeron el 99 % de las instalaciones ...............


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 11, 2012)

la unica forma que tengas tierra es que llames al consoncio si es un edificio y si es uno es esos departamento que hacen arriba de una casa es facil te pones de acuerdo y pasa por todos los tomas un cable de masa y listo porque lo que planteas: "Es como que me digas que quieras adulterar el kerosen para meterle al tanque de nafta de tu auto" IMPORTANTE no juegues con normas de las lineas electricas te puede comer una buena multa junta dinero y llama a un electricista matriculado...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 11, 2012)

LO que yo no entiendo es cómo se permite que se construya un edificio sin preveer lo más importante que es la descarga a tierra...

Es lo más importante y sin exagerar, además de eso, todo edificio debe tener un pararrayos...que supongo tampoco lo tienen...

Aff..estas cosas...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 11, 2012)

hola draco, te voy a contar una historia, y te la cuento yo que trabajo en esto hace años y tengo una cierta capacidad de analisis:

hace mucho se hacian los edificios con caños DE METAL y el cable de tierra era un cable desnudo el cual tocaba con su cuerpo al caño de metal asegurando una continuidad.
como el caño de metal era muy largo, calcula la montante y toda la cañeria interna de el departamento lo que se lograba era una tierra en si misma.
claro, si vos medis que valor de masa o tierra en ohms se logra con un caño de 1 metro empotrado en la pared diras "es una KK "
por que cera cientos o miles de ohms.
pero una gran longitud equivale a cientos de resistencias similares en paralelo, y asi la resistencia final total es muy baja.

me paso de ir a un sotano al que llegaban los caños de cada departamento y con ellos los cables desnudos , estos se juntaban entre si y ahi quedaban .
yo pense . "*le falta la conexion de tierra o jabalina"* 
tremendo error.
por suerte siempre mi curiosidad fue grande y aprovechaba para medir y medir.
asi cuando medi en ese NODO mi instrumento me daba CERO.
por mas que lo golpeaba pensando que estaba mal.
y cuando desconectaba y media una sola bajada del cable desnudo me daba muy bajo igual.

asi y todo , por que ya habia quedado con el cliente puse una ridicula jabalina que me daba un valor de menos de 10 ohms pero era absurdo , por lo alto comparativamente.... pero bueno , asi es la cosa.


* pasado y EL FUTURO*

claro, algo que a veces pasaba en esos edificios era que un caño por oxido se cortaba y tenias en un depto un pedazo de caño sin conexion o continuidad al sistema y si habia fuga, pues esa parte de la pared daba corriente si no habia disyuntor.

*CUAL FUE LA GRAN AVIVADA Y LA NORMA DEL FUTURO ???? *

caños de PVC y cable verde y amarillo, todo bien aisladito, y todo juto en todos lados llega a una jabalina en el sotano.
asi todo depende ede una o 2 jabalinas o 10 , pero se juntan en un nodo en el sotano y de ahi sube ........si eso se corta........fuiste.
fueron todos.

y que quiere decir "fueron todos" ???? 
y ojo .......fueron todos aunque no se corte y tengas jabalina de 10 ohms.

que quiere decir "fueron todos" ??

quire decir que si un depto que no tiene disyuntor o que lo tiene estropeado o que en cualquier parte se toca el vivo y tierra o hay una fuga grande o una persona se equivoca y hace retorno por lña tierra OCURRIRA QUE >>> tendre tension en el cable de tierra .
y eso que ??
eso hara que en el lavarropas de el 4 B tenga tension
y en la heladera del 2A y en la cocina de el 6F
todos .
y el disyuntor de cada uno de ellos no serivira de nada.
y aunque cada uno de ellos corte la luz y quede a oscuras si toca un electrodomestico le de corriente.

o sea una tremenda mierda de peligro.
y no hay como evitarlo.
y no hay como prevenirlo.

CONCLUSION:

TIERRA COMUN EN EDIFICIOS , con cable verde y amarillo y jabalina como descarga ES UNA MIERDA .
nadie lo dice , los que hicieron las normas se quedan mosca, no reforman nada.
no hay equipo que mida , verifique eso , asi que ....... ¿ que hacer?
y si lo reconocen..........como hacen con todos los edificios que se hicieron asi ??
y que tienen LATENTE ese peligro ??? 

y si alguien se muere , por esto .........¿ quien tiene la culpa??? 

yo en casa NO pase el cable de tierra, si un aparatillo tiene una fuga , pues que solo ese aparatillo me de patada y para eso tengo el diferencial.
y cuidado .



PD: hay algunas cosas que se podrian hacer, lo estuve analizando, pero es un tema terriblemente PUTO , en gigante, por que estan todos con "las normas ........las normas" .
y si decis algo en seguida sos un hereje.
y si cuestionas o tiras algo "la hicieron ingenieros , que saben mas que vos" .
y encima estan "los matriculados " que te cobran un monton por ir a realizar una medicion bastante absurda , pero son unos señors profesionales de "no me cuestiono nada y aprovecho el negocio". 

asi que .................mosca..........tiempo al tiempo ,.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 11, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> LO que yo no entiendo es cómo se permite que se construya un edificio sin preveer lo más importante que es la descarga a tierra...



Eso era antes.

Antes de que existieran en una vivienda, la vitrocerámica, el horno, el calentador de 2000W etc....

Con una instalación de 1,5mmm....o 2,5mm para cuatro bombillas y una rádio de MADERA, para que mas...ni tierra ni na de ná.

Aquí en España hace ya unos años que tenemos el I.T.E. (Inspección Técnica de Edificios) para inmuebles que superen los 30 años.

Si no tienes tierra, la pones. Si no tienes el cuarto de contadores en condiciones o las acometidas son de poca sección o están viejas, las cambias, y así con todo.

Si no fuese así, nadie haría nada. Todos nos quejaríamos como en este post, pero cuando hay que poner dinero/plata, a todos nos escuece el bolsillo.

Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo Fer, con todo lo que has comentado en en el post, anterior, la normas nada mas que dan por c+++o, 

Anécdota;
En una instalación de tierras en un terreno rocoso, donde no había forma de clavar una pica/jabalina, no solo se cortaron todo el material que sobró, sino que se estuvo regando con agua toda la noche previa a la jornada de medición.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 11, 2012)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> Eso era antes.
> 
> .


 
estas seguro ?? leiste lo que puse ?? 
claro, si no le hacen mantenimiento durante 40 años seguro desaparece, quiero ver cuanto dura lo actual sin mantenimiento .



sabes que pasa electronec?? 

hay paises que no te obligan a nada , pero te explican, y ES TU RESPONSABILIDAD.

y te dire algo mas, cuando se junta la gente para decidir estas cosas, luego de las reuniones de asociaciones , colegios, organismos y un monton de asociaciones de electrtricidad para decidir como hacer las normas te dire como es:

cad uno piensa . "que puedo decir que me de ventaja a mi ??? "
y el que es gerente de una empresa de disyuntores propone poner disyuntores.
y el gerente de una empresa de cables propone cables mas gordos.
y el sindicato de electricistas propone que sea realizado y controlado por electricistas socios de ellos.
y que solo con su firma sirva.
y los arquitectos que quieren abaratar las obras proponen que con una puta jabalina alcanza y que queda mas lindo con un cable verde y que nada de usar caños de hierro caros y con maestros en el oficio de doblarlos y colocarlos, si hay cañitos de PVC que son una monada y mas baratos.

y asi el pobre usuario que ni tiene para comer tiene que "adecuar su instalacion " a este asunto que le obligan.

por que coño decime no obligan a :
que los politicos no roben ??
que las calles esten limpias
que los autos no corran 
que no haya contaminacion ??

hace un tiempito vi un incendio en un depto de un edificio.
me contaron que fue un electricista y les dijo que como tenian la instalacion mal cortaba la luz, de todo el depto.
hasta que no cambien todos los cables.
el pobre pibe estaba a oscuras y puso un iluminador a gas o a kerosene , no se.
se lo olvido y se durmio ..y un incendio.
en un edificio.
solo ese depto.

yo en particular no concibo cortarle la luz a un depto.
ademas, ese depto tiene la misma antiguedad que los demas deptos de ese edificio.
ademas, si tenes un problema, pues desconecta esa parte, una habitacion, o lo que sea.
o dejale un enchufe en el tablero y desconecta la parte interna.........
pero ahi lo que paso es que ese electricista queria agarrar "un buen trabajo" , cambiar todos los cables y presiono dejandolos sin luz.
una verguenza.


humanos somos...........yo no obligo a nadie a hacer LO QUE YO QUIERO.
apenas puedo con migo.


un asco el tema, por eso alguna vez le recomende a Andres que no abra un foro de ELECTRICIDAD.


PD: trabajo que vi hace poco , realizado por empres ade ingenieria (BIEN ) :
BANDEJAS PORTACABLES , con cables en ellas y cable de tierra DESNUDO recorriendola y disimuladamente cada vez que podian se atornillaban bien contra estructura metalica de el edificio, claroq ue , obvio la tierra a varias jabalinas...........pero estoy seguro que ese ingeniero tenia claro que eran redundantes con lo que hizo "disimuladamente" .


----------



## Electronec (Feb 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hay paises que no te obligan a nada , pero te explican, y ES TU RESPONSABILIDAD.



Eso está claro Fernadob por eso este debate.

Estamos tratando dos temas distintos pero que van de la mano.

1º El ansia viva de algunos vivos que establecen las normas.

2º El sentido común.

Nosotros, integrantes de este magnífico Foro, analizamos, aconsejamos siempre desde la física lógica, y sin volvernos locos con interminables conceptos, de que es lo correcto.

El compañero tiene una duda/problema, tratemos lo coerente, como tu bién dices al respecto con la propuesta de un Foro de Electricidad a Andres, podemos estar toda la vida con este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 11, 2012)

*fernandob*
lo que decis de los edificios y el cable amarillo y verde , a mi me paso, y  llegue a tu misma conclusion 
y si; hay normas que solo privilegian a los constructores o  a los "normistas"......
total despues viene uno y se rompe la cabeza como hacer para que nadie se electrocute.
un abrazo


----------



## faviolone (Feb 13, 2012)

lindo..esta bueno..a pesar de que a muchos no nos quede otra que seguir normas..hacer la critica al funsionamiento de la tierra por jabalina...ya que no nos podemos quedar con lo "estandar", por lo menos es interesante lo que cuentan....en ese caso, y teniendo en cuenta por ej...la construccion de cimientos ...es posible que se piense en una descarga a tierra más unificada con el edificio? o si realmente pensamos en que la coneccion con jabalina puede fallar...convendria tener varias??se puede optimizar el sistema???ese es el punto..


----------



## juanchooo (Feb 18, 2012)

Hola gente, como estan?...Miren tengo una gran duda sobre la conexión a tierra....hace poco termine de hacer una isntalacion en un departamento, y bueno, no soy electrisiste pero termine de estudiar en una escuela técnicas y se muy bien como se hace la instalacion,todabia no estan las cajas,solo los cables pasados...Mi problema es que como en mi escuela no conectabamos el cable amarillo y verde a tierra me olvide pasarlo en el departamento.... ahora mi pregunta es, ¿es realmente necesario? porque e hablado con electrisistas y me dicen que con el diyuntor te ahorras el problema de conectar a tierra, y otro me dijo que algunos lo que hacen es "hacer" como que tierra esta conectada, osea la varilla al suelo y el cable llega hasta la el diyuntor y le hacen un nudo, osea que en la casa solo pasarian 3 cables(negativo y masa para los tomas y masa para las lamparas) asi que no se que hacer, si comprar cable y pasar el neutro o dicimulo como que estubiese pero con el diyuntor no es necesario poner el cable en la casa...auxilio!...

Desde ya muchas gracias... a no tengo idea en que parte va esta pregunta por eso la puse aca... saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2012)

Es indispensable y seguramente te lo exige la compañía que te suministra electricidad para habilitar el servicio, si es así, por algo sera.

El disyuntor es muy importante, pero como todo "Puede fallar" allí aparece el cable de puesta a tierra.


----------



## Sedano (Feb 18, 2012)

Bueno eso de que te con el disyuntor te ahorras el cable de tierra... Si un aparato tiene derivación a tierra, y no hay cable de tierra el disyuntor no salta hasta que alguien "haga de cable de tierra..." osea que se lleve una buena descarga, y si el disyuntor no anda muy fino el tipo se quede frito.
 Si hoy día no hay tantas electrocuciones como antaño es por cosas como el cable de tierra.Los electricistas como en todos  los gremios se hacen muchas cosas mal a sabiendas, no hace mucho leíamos un post de un tipo que iba a utilizar la tierra a modo de neutro, y los electricistas se reían cuando él decía que era peligroso.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 18, 2012)

Hace poco hablamos de esto; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/descarga-tierra-sin-tierra-70056/#post616204

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 18, 2012)

el disyuntor se usa en industria para proteccion de motores,nunca se usa en edificaciones de viviendas,dicho esto con que pase solo 0.030A por tu cuerpo estas muerto,y si el diyuctor es de 10A no salta asta que estes mas que muerto....la tierra evita que te electrocutes,si un electrico dijo lo contrario,NO es electrico, pon coneccion a tierra y un diferencial,un buen amigo estando en santo domingo se le electrocuto la niña de tres años por tonterias como esa de no poner toma tierra...saludos


----------



## juanchooo (Feb 18, 2012)

Bueno muchisimas gracias por responder a la brevedad y bueno,parece ser obvio que lo tengo que colocar....!! jaja...Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> _*el disyuntor se usa en industria para proteccion de motores,nunca se usa en edificaciones de viviendas,*_dicho esto con que pase solo 0.030A por tu cuerpo estas muerto,y si el diyuctor es de 10A no salta asta que estes mas que muerto....la tierra evita que te electrocutes,si un electrico dijo lo contrario,NO es electrico, pon coneccion a tierra y un diferencial,un buen amigo estando en santo domingo se le electrocuto la niña de tres años por tonterias como esa de no poner toma tierra...saludos



¿ A que cosa le llamas disyuntor ?

Cuando un disyuntor dice que es para 10 o 1000A es la capacidad de manejo de corriente, no significa que ante una pérdida a tierra salte "Solo" con esa corriente.

Puede ser con 0,03A de sensibilidad y capaz de manejar 100A de consumo.


----------



## juanchooo (Feb 18, 2012)

Bueno una cosa mas.....el cable amarillo y verde que se utiliza era de 3mm??? no me acuerdo,solo se que era mas grueso que los otros...! gracias


----------



## Electronec (Feb 18, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno una cosa mas.....el cable amarillo y verde que se utiliza era de 3mm??? no me acuerdo,solo se que era mas grueso que los otros...! gracias




Este dato pregunta no la entiendo....


----------



## juanchooo (Feb 18, 2012)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> Este dato pregunta no la entiendo....


 Lo que queiro preguntar es de que seccion es el cable a tierra que circula por dentro de la casa? 1,5 mm2 . 2,5mm2 . 4mm2 . 6mm2 .. ???


----------



## djwash (Feb 18, 2012)

A ver *juanchooo*, si estudiaste algo de electricidad no se nota en tu forma de escribir, deja de mezclar los nombres de los cables, lo venis haciendo desde el primer mensaje y no se entiende al final de que estamos hablando, si del neutro o tierra, y CA o CC...

La forma correcta seria poner cables de diferente color, dividir el departamento en zonas, y hacer un calculo de consumo por zona, para saber que cable usar (mm2).

Neutro - cable negro - 0V    (otro nombre no tiene, no es negativo ni masa, *es neutro*)

Fase - cable rojo - 110V/220V (no tiene otro nombre, no es positivo, le llaman vivo a veces)

Tierra - Cable verde con amarillo si o si - (se llama tierra no masa)

*Desde una llave a una lampara se deberia poner un cable blanco para diferenciarlo.

Puedes alterar los colores de fase y neutro, por otros tambien conocidos como marron y celeste.

Debes poner interruptores termomagneticos por zona, deberias poner un plano de la instalacion con alguna nota si es necesario en la caja con las termomagneticas.

El cable de tierra al no tener una carga se puede usar 2,5mm2.

Debes tener en cuenta el largo de los cables dentro de las cajas de los modulos, que permitan una reparacion pero que no se dañen al cerrar el modulo.

Debes tener en cuenta que TU eres responsable de cualquier problema derivado de la instalacion.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 18, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:
			
		

> Lo que queiro preguntar es de que seccion es el cable a tierra que circula por dentro de la casa? 1,5 mm2 . 2,5mm2 . 4mm2 . 6mm2 .. ???



De la misma sección que los conductores del circuito al que pertenzca.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Feb 18, 2012)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> De la misma sección que los conductores del circuito al que pertenzca.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso seria lo mas correcto.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2012)

Con 30mA te puedes morir varias veces.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2012)

eso, por si tiene mas de una vida.

y el cable verde seguro de la misma seccion que los otros, por que en general la tierra tiene la misma impedacia que el neutro..................no ??

compren cable nomas , calculen y compren, que luego vana necesitar mucha vaselina para meterlo en el caño viejo nomas.


PREGUNTO YO:
A -- si tenes el disyuntor que salta con 30 mA , para que queres un cable de tierra de 2,5mm o de 4 mm o de 6 mm .

B -- reiteracion de la A : si por el cable de tierra debera pasar no mas de 30 mA o digamos por exagerar 300 mA .por que de igual seccion que las fases ?? 
sera para que no se sienta intimidado dentro d el caño por los otros cables ??

c -- no seria mas logico pensar (desde el punto de vista ELECTRICO y no de repetir sin pensar) que el cable verde podria tener que tener la seccion de acuerdo a la impedacia de la conexion a tierra ??? 

D --- y si me responden que puede fallar el disyuntor y por eso es que el cable verde debe ser de igual seccion que las fases :
entonces deberiamos (punto C)




preguntas...........preguntas............preguntas que uno se hace de ver tantas cosas al pedo .


----------



## djwash (Feb 18, 2012)

Y si ponemos un cable de cobre y no de tierra?


Estuve leyendo el otro tema, el del link, y ahora entiendo porque cuando le hacia algunas preguntas sobre la puesta a tierra mis profesores le escapaban a la respuesta, al final, pondria un cable desnudo por el tema de la redundancia siempre que sea instalacion de caño metalico, aunque le valla mal con los otros cables por andar desnudo.........

Ahora estan usando bastante los caños esos de pvc, prefiero los de metal pero no los mas finos, es una porqueria intentar pasas muchos cables por esos cañitos...

Quizas las normas esten mal, pero peor estan los albañiles, que siempre alteran algo sin preguntar...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2012)

djwash dijo:
			
		

> YQuizas las normas esten mal, *pero peor estan los albañiles*, que siempre alteran algo sin preguntar...


 
MONSTROS .................pero la culpa no la tiene el chancho, no te olvides.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 18, 2012)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Con 30mA te puedes morir varias veces.


 
WTF!? jaja

Y djwash está bien lo de dividir en zonas y todo eso pero los colores normalizados para corriente alterna serían:

Fase - Marrón
Neutro - Celeste
Tierra - Verde amarillo



Y fernandob tenés razón en todos tus mensajes jajaja

saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 18, 2012)

Los colores se siguen usando los mismos, tal como dijo DJDRACO.
Para las fases de una instalacion trifasica se usan: marrón, negro, rojo.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> eso, por si tiene mas de una vida.
> 
> y el cable verde seguro de la misma seccion que los otros, por que en general la tierra tiene la misma impedacia que el neutro..................no ??
> 
> ...



A) Por si falla el diferencial, la corriente a tierra puede ser muy alta. Por resistencia mecánica si no va bajo tubo
B) Por lo mismo y porque lo que de verdad te interesa es la tensión de contacto, puede que con el magnetotérmico tengas suficiente protección. Hay que mirar si es legal o no.
C) Tiene cierta lógica, pero la resistencia del cable es siempre despreciable. Si no lo es cambia el electrodos.
D) La historia es que no se queme antes la protección. Por cierto a partir de 50mm2 se pone la mitad de sección que los conductores activos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2012)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> A) Por si falla el diferencial, la corriente a tierra puede ser muy alta. Por resistencia mecánica si no va bajo tubo
> B) Por lo mismo y porque lo que de verdad te interesa es la tensión de contacto, puede que con el magnetotérmico tengas suficiente protección. Hay que mirar si es legal o no.
> C) Tiene cierta lógica, pero la resistencia del cable es siempre despreciable. Si no lo es cambia el electrodos.
> D) La historia es que no se queme antes la protección. Por cierto a partir de 50mm2 se pone la mitad de sección que los conductores activos.


 

A -- con jabalina de 10 ohms es 220/10 y no hay mas.
B -- la tension de contacto SI INTERESASE DE VERDAD entonces deberian cambiar unas cuantas cosas, como por ejempolo crear disyuntores o algo que salte cuando la tension de contacto.............
SI INTERESASE LA TENSION DE CONTACTO:
fase toca tierra y disyuntor no funciona, jabalina = 15 ohms >>>> corriente =  15 amper , nada salta y la tension de contacto = fase
alguien conecta una carga a tierra en vez de usar neutro , 10 amper con 5 ohms de jabalina = 50 v 

en fin, vos sabes.
se les ocurrio esa historia para "proteccion", y hace agua por todos lados.



PD: yo anoto donde pongo cable de 16mm al pepe, por si un dia vale como el oro voy y lo junto


----------



## Scooter (Feb 19, 2012)

Una sola pica puede dar 2 Ohm o menos dependiendo del terreno. En los edificios modernos de has 20 o menos años el electrodo és un cable de 35 que da la vuelta a todo el perímetro de la cimentación que como mucho tendrá medio ohmio .

Con una resistencia de menos de un ohmio la tensión de contacto baja, se mide también la impedancia de la línea y hace de divisor de tensión y la idea és que no se funda el pe antes que la fase o el neutro. Claro, si no va el diferencial, no va el magnetotermico y etc etc pues a morirse toca.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 19, 2012)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> En los edificios modernos de has 20 o menos años el electrodo és un cable de 35 que da la vuelta a todo el perímetro de la cimentación que como mucho tendrá medio ohmio



No confundamos:

Estas hablando de un equipotencial de estructura, derivación a tierra de fenómenos admosféricos, rayos y estáticas.
Esto va totalmente independiente de la puesta a tierra de las instalaciones de usuarios.

Distintas puestas a tierra con pica/jabalina independientes:

1→Neutro Trafo.
2→Tierra de Herrajes Trafo.
3→Tierra Usuarios.
4→Tierra Equipotencial Estructura.
5→Tierra Equipotencial Zonas Húmedas. (Baños, W.C. Cocina, Lavaderos)
6→Tierra Pararayos.

Y en edificios de oficinas:

7→Tierra U.P.S. o S.A.I.

Por lo menos en España es así................¿mucho, poco?.....................

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2012)

haa....................que placer que no tenga que responder por que las mismas normas se han ocupado de marearnos y quitarnos las opciones.

les dare algo interesante para que lean.
ya que en general los electricistas tienen en la cabeza eso de que CUANTO MENOR SEA la resistencia de tierra al parecer parece mejor.
y para mas interesante NO LO DIGO YO.
:
ya lo busco

aca esta, LEAN TRANQUILOS ya en la pagina 2 se pone interesante.
http://www.ingenierogalizia.com.ar/images/stories/La-proteccion-contra-los-contactos-indirectos.pdf


----------



## javierbrite (Feb 19, 2012)

Para los que confunden terminos o para que sirve poner un cable a tierra la voy a hacer simple: un circuito puede tener ese cable con 2 unicas finalidad(que yo lo sepa hasta ahora si hay otras avise por favor):
1- Proteccion: se usa en inst electricas, es un cable para descarga accidendal o intencional (pararrayo). 
2- Referenciacion: se usa en electronica y tambien es recontra importante para los circuitos de RF y muchos temas mas debido a las fuentes doble


----------



## Electronec (Feb 19, 2012)

javierbrite dijo:
			
		

> Para los que confunden terminos o para que sirve poner un cable a tierra la voy a hacer simple: un circuito puede tener ese cable con 2 unicas finalidad(que yo lo sepa hasta ahora si hay otras avise por favor):
> 1- Proteccion: se usa en inst electricas, es un cable para descarga accidendal o intencional (pararrayo).
> 2- Referenciacion: se usa en electronica y tambien es recontra importante para los circuitos de RF y muchos temas mas debido a las fuentes doble



Para mas información, lease; _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/618408/ _

Saludos.


----------



## tesla (Mar 22, 2013)

Buen dia, quisiera alguien me aclare la duda sobre la necesidad de tener una tierra electrica, una tierra de instrumentos, etc. Si bien es cierto es obvio que es para aislar una tierra de otra, quisiera me ayuden a despejar esa duda que tengo hace un tiempo. Considero que tambien puede ser por los pozos a tierra para cada cual, pero quizas no sea necesario poner tantas tierras.
Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 22, 2013)

Amigo http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esquema_de_Conexi%C3%B3n_a_Tierra


----------



## angel36 (Mar 25, 2013)

tesla dijo:
			
		

> Buen dia, quisiera alguien me aclare la duda sobre la necesidad de tener una tierra electrica, una tierra de instrumentos, etc. Si bien es cierto es obvio que es para aislar una tierra de otra, quisiera me ayuden a despejar esa duda que tengo hace un tiempo. Considero que tambien puede ser por los pozos a tierra para cada cual, pero quizas no sea necesario poner tantas tierras.
> Saludos.




Podrías ser mas especifico,  a que le llamas tierra de instrumentos?. Digo porque lo único que se me ocurre es que tenes la necesidad de poner a tierra un amplificador de instrumento musical, me paso con un equipo de bajo que al conectarle el instrumento propiamente dicho, hacia un "zumbido" que se perdía al tocar las cuerdas del mismo....la solución fue armar un prolongador eléctrico con la respectiva unión del terminal de puesta a tierra con la "tierra de servicio" que ya esta instalada en el domicilio.

Si no es por esto, disculpen la opinión.


----------



## gaucho71 (Sep 11, 2013)

Buenas antes que nada soy de todo un poco (electricista mecanico electronico gasista pintor plomero etc etc etc) por laburo aprendi y por que me gusta saber un poquito mas tambien. El DISYUNTOR PROTEGE a las "PERSONAS". Tien tres valores que hay que saber 1)corriente de fuga, 2)tiempo de actuacion, 3)corriente maxima que soporta, o sea ej: 30ma-30ms-25A que es lo que puede traer impreso en la carcasa del disyuntor, son las caracteristicas del mismo. Bien 1)CORRIENTE de FUGA: 30ma. Significa que cuando el disyuntor detecta una fuga de corrienta (ya sea por el contacto accidental de una persona con un conductor o por la falta de aislacion de un conductor que fuga corriente a una pared humeda. Son ejemplos) que llega al valor de 30ma este actua abriendo el circuito. Cortando la corriente que circula por el circuito que protege este disyuntor. Bien 2)Tiempo de Actuacion: 30ms O sea que cuando el disyuntor detecta la fuga de corriente de 30mA ESTE TARDARA 30 MILISEGUNDOS en actuar, como dije antes en abrir el circuito (30 MILISEGUNDOS es nada, si el disyuntor funciona correctamente cuando tocas el conductor apenas llegas a sentir una cosquilla y se corta la luz) y 3)Corriente Maxima que Soporta: 25 Amperes, si tu Llave Termomagnetica soporta 25A, como el Disyuntor se conecta en SERIE con la Termomagnetica, si la Termomagnetica soporta 25A el Disyuntor soportara 25A TAMBIEN.     Espero haber sido claro. HAAAAA y SI para que funcione correctamente el DISYUNTOR NESECITAS UNA DESCARGA A TIERRA incluido JABALINA calculada deacuerdo al terreno y conductor aislado (verde y amarillo) 2.5mm desde el Tablero General distribuido por toda la casa y desde la JABALINA hasta el Tablero General 10mm (en realida se calcula, pero yo trabajando para matriculados fue lo maximo que coloque para un chalet que tenia entrada trifasica)


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2013)

gaucho71 dijo:
			
		

> . HAAAAA y SI para que funcione correctamente el DISYUNTOR NESECITAS UNA DESCARGA A TIERRA incluido JABALINA calculada deacuerdo al terreno y conduc)



contame:
si no esta la jabalina el disyuntor funciona mal ??? erratico ?? o no salta ??


----------



## morta (Sep 12, 2013)

si la jabalina no esta, el que toca el cable pelado hace de jabalina!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2013)

si la jabalina esta :
esta solo sirve para una fuga que se produzca HACIA la carcaza de el aparato conectado a dicha jabalina.

a ver ............a ver ..............a ver .........estoy sentado en la compu  y miro:

un cable que se pelo un poco y lo piso .
voy a cambiar una lampara de un velador y tontamente toco la rosca y tiene vivo .
estoy en el patio con un alargue y ........
en la terraza mandaron un par para alimentar la caja de cable vision .....

quieren mas ????? 

no todo es "una cajita tipo lavarropas " .

pero aun quiero ver a ese electricista que me explique como es que el diferencial no funciona bien si no hay una jabalina.



			
				morta dijo:
			
		

> si la jabalina no esta, el que toca el cable pelado hace de jabalina!!!!



por su puesto.
solo quiero leer como es que en ese caso el diferencial funciona mal .


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Es correcto que no funciona bien sin un electrodo a tierra.
El diferencial protege de los contactos *IN*directos, de los contactos directos, no te protege; con 30mA por tu cuerpo te puedes morir perfectamente.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2013)

*1 ----* scooter..............a ver .....decime por favor:

el disyuntor  vos y yo sabemos lo que es, lo que detecta, lo que lo dispara.
ahora decime:

al disyuntor le importa si hay una jabalina o no ??? 
explica como es que funciona mal , que lo afecta.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

*2 ----*  siempre me tuvo un poco , confundido eso de "contactos indirectos " o directos.

para mi indirecto es que tocas una carcaza con tension.
directo es que tocas el cable directamente , por zapayo  tocas un cable.
NO se refiere a que tocas fase y neutro .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

*3 ----* crees que es lo mismo sentir una descarga de 30 o mas mA  y que en menos de un segundo corte la energia a quedar pegado y que pasen los segundos y siga y siga, y siga.
y siga.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


de que estamos hablando ?? de lo real ?? o de buscarle el pelo al huevo ?? 
de ver quien la gana ?? o de lo real.
yo todos los dias meto mano en 220v  , no digo 380 v por que no me apoyo en una fase mientras toco otra .

y lo real es lo que sirve y lo que si es factible de hacer, no lo que es una obra faraonica, entonces si le decis a un cliente que realice tal trabajo .........no lo hace .
entonces a los 2 meses vas vos o va otro y tiene que trabajar sin tierra y sin disyuntores.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

una mas:
*tierra en tu casa:*
tenes que cablear toda tu casa, y como decis solo sirve para contactos IN directos, o sea se adelanta a que vos no toques, apenas se da una fuga salta, me refiero a que cuando hay una falla de aislacion que toca alguna carcaza a tierra.
muy bien el disyuntor salta, corta , previene.
pero ante un contacto directo No hace nada, de nada , por nada dividido nada.

*disyuntor solo en tu casa:*
y si, es facil de isntalar, el costo es muchisimo mas bajo que el caso anterior.
lo malo es que en caso de falla de aislacion de un electrodomestico no se entera(** ojo, no tan asi ) , pero cuando vas a tocar y te da corriente salta.
y si el contacto es directo tambien .

(**) : en muchas casas y lugares se descarta el poner a tierra la tercer pata contrra al caja de luz de hierro , aunque es facil verificar si dichas cajas SI  tienen buena tierra, una tierra que no falla en años y es mas que suficiente.
se descartan cosas que si sirven, para dar lugar a obligar a la gente a hacer trabajos no siempre tan convenientes.
lo unico que le vi util a estas normas (pero asi y todo es arma de doble filo) es que se supone que NO se hacen hoy dia las animaladas que se hacian antes, donde cualquier señor *sabe- hacer- de -  todo* metia mano y hacia cualquier burrada.
hoy dia se ve aca en el foro donde entra gente a preguntar temas de alto riesgo, y nos damos cuenta que esta queriendo hacer algo de lo cual no esta capacitado.

digo que las normas son un arma de doble filo por que si bien hoy dia la gente que "mete mano " sabe algo , pues eso.........sabe algo, saben lo que vieron en un cursiot, repiten como loros y orgullosos lo que entendieron , pero en verdad, se nota que NO  razonan , no saben discernir, y asi es que no saben tomar desiciones ni ver los errores, ni las falencias.

la diferencia ?
antes cualquier viejito sabe - todo metia mano.
ahora son señoritos orgullosos de haber hecho un cursito y asi te repiten cosas como lo leido mas arriba.





			
				morta dijo:
			
		

> si la jabalina no esta, el que toca el cable pelado hace de jabalina!!!!



PENSALO  !!!!!!!!!!!!! por favor .

si tocas un cable pelado de nada sirve la jabalina ni que tengas 30 jabalinas ni que hayas pasado un cable verde y amarillo de 40 mm y con leds intermitentes en su malla.
tenes muchas entradas al foro .
pensa.

a menos que vos andes en tu casa con un traje asi (conectado a tierra) :











(el hacha se usa de alicate , para pelar cables 

es como digo:
es un arma de doble filo estas normas, la gente cree erroneamente que la tierra es algo que *no es.*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2013)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Es correcto que no funciona bien sin un electrodo a tierra.
> El diferencial protege de los contactos *IN*directos, de los contactos directos, no te protege; con 30mA por tu cuerpo te puedes morir perfectamente.



Scooter un disyuntor diferencial, se acciona cuando existe una diferencia de corriente mayor a... digamos 30mA, entre fases, independientemente de si existe conexion a tierra o no. Quizas te refieres a que puede una persona electrocutarse con menos de 30mA, y el disyuntor no se acciona, bueno eso es posible.
La única manera en que un disyuntor aparenta no funcionar es, si lo tenemos conectado a un grupo electrogeno, el cual posee tension de red flotante, y obviamente que no "saltara", pues no hay forma de generar corriente de fuga.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2013)

saben que pasa, por que luego de uno escuchar, discutir charlar ...........se da cuenta de algo:
que la cosa no es solo tecnica, el origen de todo es humano:

la gente es porfiada, egoista, tramposa, ignorante (pero a pesar de eso es porfiada) orgullosa, y demas cosas.

entonces tenes a una persona frente a ti que NO SABE NADA pero te lo discute igual y con vehemencia.
o tenes a una personita que fue a un par de clases de electricidad o a una charla a escuchar (no comprendio mucho , pero no importa, igual asistio)  y se aprendio 2 o 3 cositas ......y te las discute como si fuese un docente que lleva años en el tema.
y no hay forma.

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/anecdotas-profesion-13259/index56.html#post840768

 pongo una breve historia, tipica, muy comun , de un señor que no sabe, pero si sabe que no necesita gastar, ni pagar , que lo puede hacer el mismo .
que no entiende nada, pero desconfia de todos .
entonces no importa tu buena intencion de explicarle, es inutil.........el sabe.....o concluye lo que quiere.

pero saben que ?? 
por que me ha pasado:
cuando ocurre un accidente todos salen gritando que no puede ser, que "venga alguien a hacerse responsable" , si , semejante frase la he escuchado.
y el señor que decia que no hacia falta gastar en disyuntores luego de un accidente te dira que "jamas nadie le dijo, nadie le advirtio".

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/descarga-capacitores-potencia-104607/#post840595

se vuelve cansador y asfixiante.

es mas, les dire otra mas:
pseudo electricistas que te discuten cosas, pero mal, ofensivamente , y te tratan de ignorante......y luego de un tiempo los descubris diciendo las cosas como yo las decia.
claro, cuando comprendieron su burrada ahi cambian, asimilan el aprendizaje, pero NO dicen  "esto me lo enseño un colega" ........no , te dicen que lo aprendieron ellos.
y si pueden tirar tierra a el colega:
felices la tiran.


asi , asi estamos:
ya sin ganas.
sabiendo como es la cosa.
aprendiendo   A CALLAR,  si , por que enseñar a la gente que luego solo te hara daño , ¿ que sentido tiene ??  explicar a gente que no es agradecida, que sentido tiene .
y no me refiero a ustedes compañeros de el foro , me refiero a la cotidianeidad de este mundo real .
que mezcla lo grotesco y lo absurdo.

que podes dedicar  VOS  de verdad con cariño tu tiempo y esfuerzo en analizar, probar, leer y aprender de verdad ........y mañana te cruzas con un papagayos, pero de verdad, un lorito que escucha y repite .........y son uno y uno .
frente a un cliente que le ocurrio tal problema, vos estas dando tu opinion que sabes es real, cierta y que te tomaste  esfuerzo en aprender y entender .
y de el otro lado el lorito.
y en el medio el cliente que no sabe ni medio.

quien gana ??
no el que dice la verdad, no el que sabe.
gana el mas vivo, el mas cara dura, el que mas suerte tiene , el que mas sabe llevar a el cliente .

cualquier oficio y tema y mas si reviste peligro merece  RESPETO, y parte de ese respeto es no entrar alegremente a enfrentar una discusion como lorito, sin pensarlo, sin tener la cosa clara.

pero es gratis, hoy todo el mundo tiene derechos, todo es free, ..........

ya es lamentable ver como entra gente a el foro a pedir a veces directamente otras con tristes engaños a pedir que les hagan la tarea, yo a veces entro a pararles el carro , algunas me critican de ser malo.
pero una cosa es entrar a decir pavadas acerca de un 555 , que ya es bastante lamentable, por que nosotros mismos nos hacemos daño al ayudar a cualquier papagayos.
la realidad es que  ES MUY FACIL  darse cuenta cuando entra alguien que  AMA que tiene interes, que aunque este iniciando le mueve la chispa de el querer aprender / descubrir.
y cuando es un vivo.

pero si e tema es de 220v , o de algo que es peligroso, o que es de una seria responsabilidad....... ahi la cosa se va ya de la raya, como dije:
no es lo mismo pavear con un espantamosquitos que con algo que te puede matar.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2013)

Muy bueno Fernadob, mientras iba leyendo recordaba los post a que haces referencia, jjaja

Es como decís, encontras a cada uno que se mete en camisa de 11 baras, personas que manipulan cuestiones de seguridad sobre terceros sin tener el mínimo de conocimientos, personas que piensan que la corriente que circula por el neutro es la suma de las tres fases, que para sectorizar en un circuito trifasico  te ponen 3 disyuntores diferenciales monofasicos y unen los neutros a la salida porque colocaron termicas unipolares para encender las luces, despues de llamar a 10 pseudoelectricistas caes vos y le decís que tiene que cambiar todo el cableado separar los neutros. el cliente te mira raro porque no logra entender que llamo a 10 personas y ninguna supo como arreglarlo.

Para eso es que existen esas reglas, antitodo, en todo el hilo lei que toman al disyuntor diferencial como el aparato mágico que salvavidas, cosa mas alejada de la realidad.
El disyuntor diferencial es solo eso un aparato que se dispara cuando la diferencia de corriente entre la fase de entrada y la de salida es mayor a 30mA (300mA o 10mA) y debe estar acompañado por una correcta puesta a tierra sobre todo lo que se conecte a la instalación, no para que funcione correctamente, sino para que sea mas eficiente.

Para esto les comento que con una corriente de 5mA ya es suficiente para detener el corazón y morir y el disyuntor ni se entera...

entonces supongamos una heladera que se le ha dado por fugar corriente...

Fuga unos 70mA a tierra >> salta el disyuntor 

Por suerte teníamos jabalina.... (nos toco uno que la junaba)

Ahora sin la jabalina no esta la heladera fuga 5mA por la humedad que tiene las patitas de goma al piso no alcanza para accionar el diferencial, venís vos con tus zapatillas de lona el clima es medio seco y la resistencia ohmica de tu cuerpo esta en el punto justo, abrís la heladera y hace circular 15mA lo suficiente como para desmayarte pero no hacer saltar al disyuntor 

conclusion: para que la protección del disyuntor diferencial sea efectiva debe ir acompañado de una correcta puesta a tierra
Si pisas o tocas un cable pelado tienes un 50% de probabilidad de que mueras así que a no confiar


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2013)

disculpen , insistire una vez mas:

1 -- yo los disyuntores (diferencial )  que uso los pruebo antes de colocarlos en el taller, no saltan con 30 mA , lo típico es entre 17 a 27 mA , no hay mucha regla en eso.
ademas al parecer hay una curva de disparo (cuanta mas energía mas rapido sera) .

2 -- ya varias veces me ha pasado, varias de varias y si, la diferencia es abrumadora :
si hay disyuntor ligas una patada, si no lo hay , pues es posible que sea "hasta la muerte" si quedas "enganchado" .

3 --- si hubiesen leido en detalle sabrian que en el hogar hay muchos lugares que la tierra No esta presente por mas cable verde que hayas pasado.

4 -- el disyuntor tiene el boton de prueba, y si desconfian de este, pues 2 en cascada hacen que la posibilidad de fallo simultaneo se reduzca considerablemente. 
si consideran que 30 mA es mucho, pues hay de 10 mA .


como todo en la vida las cosas son segun quien las mire, hasta que el destino les alcance .


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2013)

miren, les agregare un ejemplo:

un dia voy a un edificio (antes que nada me detengo a aclararles algo, yo en la vida me tome un habito: aprender de todo lo que veo, de todo lo que me pasa, si ??? se entiende  ?? pues les va un ejemplo. ) 

como decia me llaman de un edificio, al cual no acostumbraba ir, pues bien , unos plomeros estaban rompiendo el agujero donde se tiraba años atras la basura, en edificios que hay el hueco de donde se tiraba la basura, antes habia incineradores, luego se recojian en bolsas y se compactaba, hoy eso quedo en desuso.
en cada piso habia un cuartito, pero puede ocurrir en cualquier otro lado esto que cuento.
estaban golpeando, rompiendo , por que iban  a pasar caños de no se que (gas o agua ) .
y dale con la maza y el corta fierro , y le pegaron a un cañito  con cables de electricidad, de 220v ......

quedo en nada , no me llamaron , no recuerdo que paso, cosa de ellos (ojala vivan muchos años con ronchas en donde mas les piquen ) .

pero me quede pensando :
uno puede pasar el cable de tierra por todas las cañerias, cable verde y amarillo a tomas de 3 patas + moñito .
pero quedar lugares que no sabias.
o en el futuro viene un pescado y no lo pasa.
o si .......pasas el cable verde,. , ponele.......si .

y mañana viene un albañil y golpe y golpe y le pega a el caño y pica al de fase.
sabes de que sirve el cable verde ?? 

sabes de que seriviria si atras habia un disyuntor o diferencial ?? 

para mi eso responde todo .
puesto que el diferencial cubre todo lo que sale de el .

ahora, bien, si me vienen con la bobada de que te ligas igual una patada.......y si.....como bien saben pueden poner un diferencial de 10 mA , saben bien cual es el precio a pagar por eso.
el dia que se haga un diferencial que prediga el futuro y salte antes de que se produzca la falla, bueno, ahi sera otro cantar.


----------



## opamp (Sep 14, 2013)

A quien protege la toma a tierra. La normativa peruana y de varios paises de la region dicen ,  R : 25 Ohmios . Sin embargo, los fabricantes de equipos electronicos(Electromedicina, telecomunicaciones ) de varios cientos de miles de USDolares exigen " Para dar la garantia" del producto que la tierra sea de 3 , 2 , 1 Ohm (hay una relacion inversa entre el precio y el ohmiaje) ademas como es obvio alimentacion por UPS en sistema redundante.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2013)

Dependerá del terreno, pero con una pica de 1m , la normativa aquí exige 2, ya salen unos 10~20 Ohm, si tienes 30 es que la tierra está conectada a la bisagra de una puerta, (más o menos) .
Vamos que 1Ohm no es nada exagerado, con unos metros de cable desnudo a la profundidad adecuada suelen salir bastantes menos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2013)

volviendo insistentemente sobre lo que se niegan a leer :




supongamos que tenemos una maquina, elemento facilmente identificable, y localizable, pues basta llegar con el cable de tierra a dicha maquina para proveer a esta maquina de tierra , con lo cual si se mejora la seguridad.
es muy recomendable que pues entonces esto se realice, ya que esta en un punto concreto, es un elemento que gente lo manipula y contiene muchas partes con tension.
hasta aca es facil de comprender.
pues bien.
si le colocamos interruptores diferenciales estamos haciendo las cosas correctamente , no detallare aca su seleccion (30 mA ...10 mA .... 300mA )  eso supongo que ya lo saben (por favor.....no lo discutamos) .
ahora bien .
tanto hablan de la tierra:
supongamos que se coloca el cable de tierra pero NO diferenciales, que ocurriria ?? 
que puede ocurrir ??? 
vams a tirarnos a ser bien duros:
una tierra de 2 o 3  ohm, para que no digan que hago la cuenta segun mi conveniencia (no puse 10 o 20 ohms) .
pero claro, esa maquina tiene un motor grandecito , y unas resistencias calefactoras.
asi que el que realizo el trabajo alimento esa maquina con una PIA o breaker o termica de 40 amper (miren que sigo siendo muy justo, hoy cualquier animal es electricista y te ponen una de 63 amper  por cualquier pavada, o de 100 amper , o fusibles NH  ) .
pues bien, el cable de una fase toca la carcaza de el cuerpo de la maquina, que esta a tierra.

que pasa ???


----------



## capitanp (Sep 15, 2013)

Y.... al tener un contacto directo actuaria la parte magnética del interruptor disparándolo según la curva


----------



## fernandob (Sep 15, 2013)

la curva de disparo de una llave termomagnetica curva C  te muestra que actua rapidamente el disparo magnetico si la corriente es como ves entre 6 y 9 veces la nominal, asi que 






una tierra de 2 ohms me limitara a corriente a 110 amper en 220v  y como la llave termomagnetica es de 40 amper esta no saltara hasta ...............cuando ??

y mientras tanto....que ocurre ????

y si la termomagnetica es de 63 amper ?? y si la resistencia de tierra es de 5 ohms ???


----------



## opamp (Sep 15, 2013)

Creo que hay un error de concepto, los termomagneticos (TM) reemplazaron a las llaves " cuchilla " ( esas que les cambiamos los plomos ), el termomagnetico tiene su aplicacion como interruptor con la ventaja de que se abre por sobretemperatura y sobrecorriente.  NO es para proteger a las personas , para eso estan los DIFERENCIALES. El TM protege a las instalaciones electricas y las maquinas, por eso su correcta eleccion en amperje como en clase (B,C,D). El ohmiaje de la tierra es importante para el pronto actuar del TM cuando se presenta un cortocircuito "Directo o Franco"; la tierra no nos sirve para una sobrecorriente sobre la Inominal (In), en los TM se especifica que para In mayor a 13% el TM saltara antes de las 2 Horas y para In mayor al 45% saltara antes de 1Hora . En los cortocircuitos Francos la In se incrementa a varias veces la In(2, 3,.....20 y mas) dependiendo de la resistencia total del sistema, el tiempo(en segundos o fraciones de segundo) de "apertura"del TM en el cortocircuito dependera de la magnitud de I (cuantas veces superior a In) y de la clase del TM  ( B, C, D ). Para una informacion mas detallada podemos " leer " las curvas de capitanp y fernandob , ......Saludos TercerMundistas!!!


----------



## opamp (Sep 15, 2013)

En el post 33 , capitanp hizo alusión a los trifásicos y el NEUTRO, cogiendo ese punto , comento.

SISTEMA TRIFASICO BALANCEADO: Sabemos que un sistema 3f esta balanceado cuando las 3 intensidades (IR, IS e IT ) son iguales y entonces la "I NEUTRO  es igual a CERO" (  TEORÍA PURA, grabada en el inconsciente colectivo de todo eléctrico, como Dogma de Fé).

En la actualidad (hace más de 20años) se utilizan UPS de potencia Tri/Mono en los centros de cómputo; la entrada 3f (R,S,T) se rectifica y filtra, la contínua resultante se convierte a una señal monofásica de V y F de alta precisión y alimenta a todas las PC y servidores, de tal manera que encender  o apagar  computadoras no desbalancea la red 3f (R, S, T),...Entonces I NEUTRO = 0A ???.

Los variadores de velocidad , AC-DRIVE y DC-DRIVE , tienen el mismo principio rectifican y filtran la 3f y la convierten en alterna 3f ( AC- DRIVE / con regulacion de V/F) o varian la DC (DC-DRIVE) . Los variadores de velocidad son también cargas balanceadas , jalan I iguales al sistema 3f...INEUTRO= 0A ??.

Los rectificadores trifásicos para : fuentes DC , cargadores de baterías , galvanoplastía, soldadoras de potencia de DC, son ejemplos de cargas balanceadas para una red 3f .

LES PRESENTO UNA TABLA DE UN SISTEMA TRIFASICO BALANCEADO QUE ALIMENTA UNA UPS (TRI-MONO ) DE POTENCIA , DONDE LAS IR=IS=IT  Y SE APRECIA I NEUTRO.

ARMÓNICO.........Ifase (A rms)..........Ineutro (A rms )
 1 (60Hz)...........60.00......................0.00
 3 (180Hz).........48.85......................146.55 ( 1º TRIPLENS,  In3 = 3If3 )
 5.....................31.00......................0.00
 7.....................13.21......................0.00
 9 (540Hz) ..........3.40......................10.20  ( 2º TRIPLENS, In9 = 3If9 )
11.....................5.70.......................0.00
13.....................4.45.......................0.00
15 (900Hz).........1.45.......................4.35    ( 3º TRIPLENS, In15 = 3If15 )
17.....................2.10.......................0.00
19.....................2.20.......................0.00
21 (1260Hz)........0.95.......................2.85  ( 4º TRIPLENS, In21 = 3If21 )
23.....................1.00.......................0.00  
 TOTAL :..........84.84Arms(100%).....147.00Arms(173.2%)

CONCLUSION: I NEUTRO es 1.732 (raiz cuadrada de 3 )veces I FASE  para este tipo de cargas tan común actualmente, I Neutro NO siempre es CERO cuando el 3f está balanceado , hay que sobredimensionar  el cable de neutro. 

Si lo considera pertinente "Moderación" puede mover el post .


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2013)

In=0 si son senoidales, los variadores etc meten armónicos


----------



## opamp (Sep 16, 2013)

Los armonicos(TRIPLENS) se suman (o multiplican x 3 ), los otros armonicos se anulan en neutro. Al instalar un trafo Dy los TRIPLENS se anulan y no se introducen "agus arriba" , hacia la red.


----------



## pppppo (Sep 16, 2013)

Volviendo al tema inicial, podria preguntarme si el cinturon de seguridad en un vehiculo o el casco es necesario, creo que es una medida mas de seguridad nada mas.
El cable a tierra es lo mismo y la verdad que por lo que se pone en juego vale la pena cualquier medida de seguridad y tampoco es tan caro.
La seccion del cable es igual a la de los conductores utilizados, minimo 2.5 mm., cada caja tambien va conectada mediante terminal a tierra con un tornillo (todas). Podes poner mas de una jabalina (son baratas). El disyuntor solo actua por fuga, ojo no tocar vivo y neutro PARA ESO EL DISYUNTOR NO SIRVE (SI NO HAY FUGA NOS VEMOS EN DISNEY). 
El vivo de la tecla a la lampara puede ser de 1.5 mm. de cualquier color.
No anular la toma a tierra con fichas inapropiadas, por algo estan.
Algunos aparatos no la traen porque son doble aislacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2013)

Creo que es *indispensable y vital *(vital se refiere a la* vida*) tener una instalación eléctrica adecuada , los reglamentos se van modificando a medida que se encuentran fallas en el anterior sistema.

Por algo se cambió el cable de tierra pelado por tierra verde/amarilla , y luego se entendió que debía tener igual sección que las líneas (y no menor como antes !) , ya que en caso de cortocircuito a chasis y ante la falta-falla del disyuntor , ese cable verde/amarillo finito se incendiaba , y los viejos no eran ignífugos . . . 

A las jabalinas se les debe dar servicio = dos o mas kilos de sal + agua una vez al año.Además de medirlas.

Es muy común ver que salta el termomagnético principal de 40 A antes que el secundario de 25 A por no haber respetado la CLASE.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Por algo se cambió el cable de tierra pelado por tierra verde/amarilla , !



empezamos mal, muy mal .
este es un camino que se fue dando de error en error para cubrir baches.
desde cualquier punto de vista la asociacion de cañeria metalica y cable desnudo es muchisimo mejor que la berretada actual  de caño de plastico y cable verde actual.

te aseguro que hay muchos conceptos de "nuestros abuelos" en electricidad que estaban muy bien pensados, hoy aparece cualquier "ingenierito con ganas de dejar su huella en las normas " y asi va la cosa.
no te niego que hay muchas cosas nuevas que son para mejor..........pero no todas.
no todas.

pero no la seguire por que es un tema cocacolero + mentitas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2013)

También se prohibieron los cables alambre-monofilamento y también tiene su razón . . .

Ventaja del alambre : no se le salen pelos y mas facil de armar 

Desventajas : se corta al manipularlo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2013)

con lo de el alambre estoy de acuerdo, es mas practico y mas duradero y menos problemas ocultos el cable multifilamento.

pero ojo .si queres comprar el de un solo alambre lo podes comprar.
y eso es importante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2013)

Si , lo uso para arreglos en tableros de lógica relé . . . queda mucho mas prolijo


----------



## ashietk (Nov 7, 2013)

Lei el foro y encontre esto :

"CONEXIÓN A TIERRA
En la base de la torre y en la caseta del equipo los libros recomiendan enterrar una varilla de 6 u 8 pies de largo. El procedimiento por lo regular se realiza clavando la varilla en la tierra con la ayuda de un mazo. Sin embargo, en los lugares con suelos rocosos esta operación se vuelve casi imposible. En ese caso, usamos un tubo de cobre de 2 pulgadas de diámetro y 6 pies de largo al cual se le introduce sal sin refinar para mejorar la conductividad del suelo rocoso.
Preparamos este tubo haciéndole 4 huecos (uno por cada lado) cada 6" de longitud del tubo. En la parte inferior del tubo se aplana o se coloca un tapón fijo mientras que en la parte superior instalamos una tapa removible (llamada registro) donde se introduce sal."

pero como dije en mi primera publicacion recien empiezo y hay cosas que me quedan dando vueltas en la cabeza y quisera sacarme la duda. Respecto a la tierra se que por logica supongo hace que toda la corriente que no tiene que estar en un cierto lugar se descargue en la llamada tierra (mi cuerpo) (creo) jajaja. ahora viene la incognica que tiene que tener una puesta a tierra para que sea tierra (pregunta medio boluda repito lo que digo)(ovio tierra jajajaja). pero la cuestion es esta puede ser un cacho de metal errollado a un cable ser tierra o simepre tiene que ser tierra o nose un recipiente con agua o un pedazo de madera incruztado con un cable esa es mi duda porque tierra tiene que ser tierra no puede ser otra cosa??????

Y si muchas y si soy muy ingnorate nos vemos gracias por responder.
A y ya que estoy aca como pregunton, quiero comprar un tester que sea inductometro y capacitometro cual me recomiendan recien empiezo con electronica pero ya que tengo que comprar un tester prefiero gastarme en algo que use nose si toda la vida pero que no tenga que recnovarlo mañana para uqe me  mida otra cosa, a es aconsejable tener algo que te mida todos los componontes o tener diferentes herramientas para su medicion???
Bueno nose me ocurre mas que preguntar asi que estare esperando


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 7, 2013)

la tierra es ... tierra, 
te recomiendo el UNIT-UT70A
frecuenci

frecuencimetro de 10Mhz, copacimetro, inductancias, termometro, etc. luces noche hold, etc
http://www.uni-trend.com/ut70a.html
bueno bonito y relativamente barato

ya he comprado varios de esta marca, y este modelo lleva mas de 5 años conmigo y todo el tiempo lo uso



Aunque tengo un simpson 260 que se niega a morir del todo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2013)

lo que necesitas hacer .........y por eso se pone la jabalina es :
hacer un contacto electrico con la tierra, te dare ejemplos simples:

si vos tenes a un amigo agarrado de la mano con un guante el* contacto fisico /electrico * sera pobre.
si lo agarras con la mano desnuda sera mejor.
si ambos se mojan las manos y se agarran sera mejor.
si ambos se desnudan y se abrazan sera mejor aun , *por que la superficie de contacto sera mayor* .

con el tema de la jabalina o puesta a tierra es simplemente asi:

necesitas una buena conductividad, y esta depende de el terreno , imaginate que tuvieses un terreno de piedras, secas, y enterras algo , sea lo que sea, .........el "contacto " entre esas piedras y esa varilla que enterraste sera muy pobre .

ahora si enterras esa misma varilla en un terreno de tierra, siempre humendo , rico en minerales, el contacto fisico sera mejor y electrico tambien .

imaginate a vos : rodeado de pedregullos , acostado en un terreno lleno de piedras de canto rodado...no se te pegan a el cuerpo , no son buenas conductoras de la electricidad.
ahora imaginate vos, acostado en un terreno de tierra humeda, o barro ........

te das cuenta ??? 

si el terreno es malo , pues tendras que hacer "magia" para lograr una buena conductividad, o un buen contacto .

cuanto mas malo el terreno , mas superficie necesitas de contacto .

igual..........te aclaro.........salvo condiciones muy especiales para mi esto de la tierra es una porqueria, un arma de doble filo, un buen verso .
pero bueno,de verso vive la gente, no ??

te dare otro ejemplo:
como se trabaja con el tema de disipadores termicos en electronica  ??? 
necesitas buen contacto , para que disipe .
es lo mismo .
en todo sentido  es similar.


----------



## Joselyn Rojas (Feb 6, 2014)

He visto que a parte de los voltajes positivo y negativo, se agrega tierra al circuito. Aparte de ello, ¿es diferente a tierra que se usa en conexiones eléctricas en casas o industrias?
Gracias de antemano! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2014)

Joselyn Rojas dijo:
			
		

> He visto que a parte de los voltajes positivo y negativo, se agrega tierra al circuito. Aparte de ello, ¿es diferente a tierra que se usa en conexiones eléctricas en casas o industrias?
> Gracias de antemano! ...



La conexión de tierra (GND) *NO se agrega*, es parte del circuito y sin ella el circuito *NO* funciona.


----------



## morta (Feb 6, 2014)

Digamos que se tiene fase, neutro y tierra, cada uno de ellos cumple una función, sin tierra funcionar funciona, pero.....


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 6, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La conexión de tierra (GND)... sin ella el circuito *NO* funciona.



Si funciona, lo que no funcionan son los cálculos de nodos así como las simulaciones 

Solo que sin tierra si deja "en el aire" y entonces el voltaje puede oscilar por no tener una referencia fija, esto afecta especialmente cuando son circuitos muy sensibles como amplificadores de alta ganancia ya que introduce ruidos, por otra parte la tierra si es igual a la tierra de la casa, se supone que se debe conectar con un cable a la tierra y de ahí su nombre, peero, hay excepciones donde "tierra" no es tierra propiamente dicho, a veces lo marcan en tierra paro resulta ser un voltaje negativo, en este caso solo es la tierra del circuito.

¿Para que sirve? le da al circuito la referencia de voltaje para no estar flotando y de esta manera no te da descargas por ello siempre y cuando realmente esté conectado a tierra, yo el otro día estaba usando el amplificador de mi guitarra con un efecto de distorsión, pero empleaba una pequeña fuente conmutada y la instalación no conectaba a tierra, la única parte conductiva de la guitarra que uno toca son las cuerdas, y estás están unidas a tierra internamente, pero como el circuito no estaba conectado a tierra, andaba electrocutando a mi primo que estaba descalzo parado literalmente en la tierra (estábamos en el jardín)


----------



## vrainom (Feb 7, 2014)

Lo que pasa es que del inglés se traducen dos términos como tierra, uno es earth, que implica la conexión a la tierra física con una jabalina de 3 metros, y ground que literalmente significa piso, o sea la referencia neutra (0v) de otro potencial.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 7, 2014)

Joselyn Rojas dijo:
			
		

> He visto que a parte de los voltajes positivo y negativo, se agrega tierra al circuito. Aparte de ello, ¿es diferente a tierra que se usa en conexiones eléctricas en casas o industrias?
> Gracias de antemano! ...



Si estas hablando de una fuente de voltaje dual en la que hay voltaje positivo y negativo, necesariamente debe haber el terminal de tierra, pues de otra forma no se podrían referenciar los dos tipos de voltaje que maneja la fuente, la tierra hace parte del circuito.

Si se esta hablando de una instalación industrial o residencial en la cual se cuenta con las fases, el neutro y la tierra, esta también es muy necesaria porque en el evento en que haya un fallo electrico el neutro debe estar referenciado a la tierra física del circuito y a través de estos fluirá el potencial que ocasiono la falla.

Las dos tierras son muy parecidas, de hecho existen muchos artefactos electrónicos que interconectan estas dos en la clavija de alimentación.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 7, 2014)

Ademas de todo lo expuesto anteriormente, los chasis o carcasas conectadas a tierra sirven de blindaje electro-statico y electro-magnético, muy necesarios en instalaciones industriales donde los ruidos eléctricos abundan por doquier.

Un simple ejemplo de su funcionamiento es en un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, si conectas la guitarra y el amplificador no tiene puesta a tierra su negativo de fuente, es imposible poder escuchar el sonido de las cuerdas sin ese molesto ruido o zumbido.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 7, 2014)

Por ejemplo las fuentes de alimentacion de las compus tienen el cable de alimentacion provisto de 3 cables: uno marron, uno azul, y uno verde; el verde es el famoso TIERRA. Antiguamente en las casas no existia este  cable,luego con el paso del tiempo vieron que colocando una jabalina (una vara metalica normalmente de bronce) podia protegerse la instalacion electrica y los artefeactos conectados a la misma de cualquier problema que surguiese. Esta jabalina es la misma que se usa conectada a los pararrayos.La jabalina debe estar enterrada en un lugar donde haya constantemente agua o humedad ayudando esto a que esa tension fluya hacia el suelo y proteja toda la instalacion.Los electrodomesticos modernos tienen esa tierra para ayudar a proteger el aparato de descargas asi como la jabalina y el pararrayos juntos nos protegen de las descargas electricas.
se suele usar distintos tipos de dibujos para identificar la tierra,tambien se le llama chasis en los circuitos electronicos. En las fuentes podes tener +V 0V -V y chasis o tierra que va conectada a la parte metalica de esa fuente,por ejemplo la cajita metalica que contiene todos esos componentes. La tierra es fisica y se coloca en el circuito con un simbolo especifico.


----------



## morta (Feb 7, 2014)

la puesta a tierra no protege la instalación eléctrica de cualquier problema, la puesta a tierra siempre protege al usuario...


----------



## navi06483 (Feb 7, 2014)

la conexión a tierra es inprescindible en la mayoría de los equipos. Digamos , como alega *morta*, para proteger a los usuarios; esto es cierto. ....pero cómo lo hacen?, cual es el fenómeno del que nos protegemos?, nosotros o los equipos? En realidad este terminal de tierra es para proteger a ambos. La tierra puesta a los equipos facilita un camino de drenaje de las corrientes parásitas en los circuitos electrónicos, para drenar las corrientes electrostáticas al entrar en contacto el hombre con el equipo y evitar diferencias de portenciales entre ambos. Esto es lo elemental. 
Si nos adentramos en el comentario de *tinchusbest*, vemos que todo va mas lejos que un simple terminal de tierra. Esta jabalina de cobre que mencina *tinchusbest* es un pararrayo pasivo tipo FRANKLIN, el cual tiene un cono de protección de 45grado y, por supuesto, va conectado a TIERRA para poder disipar toda la corriente de descarga del rayo. Es muy recomendable que todas las tierras en un domicilio estén todas unidas (equipotenciadas) esto evitará, como mencioné anteriormente, diferentes potenciales. Pero el tema del pararrayo es un tema para debate; no solamente esta protegido el hombre y los equipos con una jabalina peuesta a tierra. Ocurren otros fenómenos físicos como los efectos secundarios de los impactos directos de las descargas eléctricas atmosféricas y existen protecciones especializadas para luchar contra este fenómeno.
Por ahora, Joselyn Rojas, es suficiente saber que este cable de tierra es muy necesario para tus equipos y para los usuarios....


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Abr 16, 2014)

Saludos a todos los foristas, mi duda es la siguiente:

Tengo un circuito, el cual manejara una bomba de agua de 220vac-1hp, un calentador de 220vac -1000W, el circuito contiene partes en AC (220V) y en DC(5v y 12V), y algunas válvulas en DC, la tensión de continua sera alimentada por una fuente con transformador, quisiera saber que partes  del circuito deben conectarse a la toma de tierra.

Por ejemplo he visto que en una fuente smps de pc

-La tierra de las salidas de continua se conecta a la toma de tierra.
-Se acopla con capacitores algunos puntos de alterna con tierra (me gustaría saber el propósito de ello)
-El chasis metálico se conecta a  la toma de tierra, este si me queda claro que es para evitar descargas accidentales.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2014)

Todas las masas metálicas accesibles.

El negativo de las fuentes de alimentación yo normalmente no lo conecto nunca a tierra
Condensadores a tierra en AC jamás puse . Varistores si, siempre
El chasis evidentemente si


----------



## vrainom (Abr 16, 2014)

jcristhian_1 dijo:
			
		

> -Se acopla con capacitores algunos puntos de alterna con tierra (me gustaría saber el propósito de ello)



Es para minimizar la interferencia electromagnética en una fuente conmutada.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Abr 17, 2014)

Gracias Scooter y vrainom.
Cualquier otra duda me tendrán posteando de nuevo, saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 17, 2014)

En tu caso es mejor que coloques masa a la etapa que puede generar mas problema en tu caso el motor de 1hp


----------



## Kyuss (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola a todos, quisiera comentarles lo siguiente, en estos días anduve colgado en postes haciendo tendidos de red y colocando routers y dispositivos inalámbricos punto a punto, fueron días en que no me despegaba de una escalera, justamente pensando en la posibilidad de no subir muy seguido, se me ocurrió la idea de hacer una puesta a tierra en un router en especial ya que, se trataba de un router nuevo, y ya había escuchado que anteriormente los dispositivos que estaban en la misma red en las columnas se habían quemado, pero algo a tener en cuenta, que los routers con los que trabaje eran domésticos, esos tp-link económicos y no todos los tp-link domésticos están preparados para conectarle un cable para puesta a tierra, por lo que tuve que improvisar, abrí el router y saque la placa, busque la entrada de corriente donde va el conector de la fuente y mirando por debajo a una de las dos patitas le añadi un extremo de cable de 4mm. y lo solde con estaño, el cable pasaba por un agujero de la carcasa del router, que había hecho con un taladro y una mecha de 6mm., coloque la placa dentro de la carcasa y cerré, asi encendí el router y guarde en una caja de conexión incrustada en la columna de concreto, del otro extremo del cable de 4mm. ya estaba la jabalina de cobre de 1.50m. enterrada, ahora quisiera saber que tan eficiente puede ser esta idea que tuve?, les agradecería una respuesta, en realidad me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y electricidad, ya tengo noción, pero una respuesta precisa es la que necesito, gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 8, 2015)

Kyuss dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, quisiera comentarles lo siguiente, en estos días anduve colgado en postes haciendo tendidos de red y colocando routers y dispositivos inalámbricos punto a punto, fueron días en que no me despegaba de una escalera, justamente pensando en la posibilidad de no subir muy seguido, se me ocurrió la idea de hacer una puesta a tierra en un router en especial ya que, se trataba de un router nuevo, y ya había escuchado que anteriormente los dispositivos que estaban en la misma red en las columnas se habían quemado, pero algo a tener en cuenta, que los routers con los que trabaje eran domésticos, esos tp-link económicos y no todos los tp-link domésticos están preparados para conectarle un cable para puesta a tierra, por lo que tuve que improvisar, abrí el router y saque la placa, busque la entrada de corriente donde va el conector de la fuente y mirando por debajo a una de las dos patitas le añadi un extremo de cable de 4mm. y lo solde con estaño, el cable pasaba por un agujero de la carcasa del router, que había hecho con un taladro y una mecha de 6mm., coloque la placa dentro de la carcasa y cerré, asi encendí el router y guarde en una caja de conexión incrustada en la columna de concreto, del otro extremo del cable de 4mm. ya estaba la jabalina de cobre de 1.50m. enterrada, ahora quisiera saber que tan eficiente puede ser esta idea que tuve?, les agradecería una respuesta, en realidad me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y electricidad, ya tengo noción, pero una respuesta precisa es la que necesito, gracias



Hola...Si la descarga de un "rayo" es directa, dudo que con 4mm de sección en el cable puedas canalizarlo. Si la descarga es indirecta y solo es en los alrededores, el problema es el PEN( Pulso Electro Magnético) generado por el salto de la "chispa", campo electro magnético inmenso que quema el receptor y cualquier componente activo electrónico no protegido contra ese tipo de descargas(los hay de uso militar que si tiene cierta protección) por lo que no interesara si esta a tierra o no.
Crea tú propia experiencia y nos comentas al respecto los resultados.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 8, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Hola...Si la descarga de un "rayo" es directa, dudo que con 4mm de sección en el cable puedas canalizarlo. Si la descarga es indirecta y solo es en los alrededores, el problema es el PEN( Pulso Electro Magnético) generado por el salto de la "chispa", campo electro magnético inmenso que quema el receptor y cualquier componente activo electrónico no protegido contra ese tipo de descargas(los hay de uso militar que si tiene cierta protección) por lo que no interesara si esta a tierra o no.
> Crea tú propia experiencia y nos comentas al respecto los resultados.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



 si cae un rayo, te aseguro que no queda nada de ese router 
te doy toda la razon


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2015)

Tampoco nada del cable de 4 mm 

Descarga electrostática es una cosa y rayo OOOOTRAAAA cosa


----------



## J2C (Mar 8, 2015)

.

 

 Of Topic !!!! 



Ergo:



Nada de nada       !!!!!



 .


----------



## Lamas (Mar 9, 2015)

Kyuss dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, quisiera comentarles lo siguiente, en estos días anduve colgado en postes haciendo tendidos de red y colocando routers y dispositivos inalámbricos punto a punto, fueron días en que no me despegaba de una escalera, justamente pensando en la posibilidad de no subir muy seguido, se me ocurrió la idea de hacer una puesta a tierra en un router en especial ya que, se trataba de un router nuevo, y ya había escuchado que anteriormente los dispositivos que estaban en la misma red en las columnas se habían quemado.


 
Kyuss: lograste ver alguno de los equipos que decis que se habian quemado? crees que fue por un rayo? lo pregunto porque no lo mencionas y creo que se ha interpretado que necesariamente esa fue la razon por la que se dañaron. Existe la posibilidad de que se hayan dañado por la humedad al ser equipos no aptos para trabajar en ese tipo de ambiente donde los colocaste? (mencionaste que son equipos economicos) Pudo haber sido por sobrevoltajes en la linea de alimentacion?


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Tampoco nada del cable de 4 mm
> 
> Descarga electrostática es una cosa y rayo OOOOTRAAAA cosa



Muy cierto, eso lo estudie en instalaciones electricas, para los rayos se emplean pararrayos con un cable muy grueso (por los que pude ver no tienen aislación, aunque puede que sea un pararrayos muy viejo el que vi en su momento) y descarga a tierra mediante jabalina, en algunos casos son grupos de jabalinas, como una especie de parrilla con las jabalinas unidas, en algunos casos se usan placas puesta a tierra, si mal no recuerdo. 
El tema, claro, al caerle rayo al router, chau todo, lo unico que quedaría seria un amasijo de plastico y metal en el piso o donde este.
Como que lo mejor es desconectarlo integramente ante una tormenta electrica

un burdo esquemita.


----------



## pppppo (Mar 10, 2015)

Esto te ayudaria a proteger un poco, de paso el tel. tambien. Elector n° 316. La descarga a tierra es una jabalina con un cable de 2.5 mm corto, sino la bobina formada por el cable a tierra bloquea la señal de alta frecuencia que constituye el pulso. No hay problema con internete.
Te protege de tensiones inducidas sobre la linea no de un rayo directo .


----------



## Kyuss (Mar 11, 2015)

Espectacular, es la respuesta que esperaba, muchas gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 11, 2015)

Kyuss dijo:
			
		

> Espectacular, es la respuesta que esperaba, muchas gracias



Solo te protegerá "un poco" no es algo del todo para confiar, lo mejor sera desconectar lo que quieras proteger durante una tormenta eléctrica para poderlo proteger "del todo"

Ahora, si son Routers TP-LINK para uso domestico, definitivamente no se pueden dejar colocados en un poste expuestos a la intemperie, la única forma en que esto se pueda hacer es que vayan dentro de un cofre plástico o metálico preferiblemente, el cual le garantice una protección IP65 o superior, ya de ahí en adelante si se piensa como se podría proteger estos equipos de descargas atmosféricas.


----------



## Kyuss (Mar 11, 2015)

Lamas dijo:
			
		

> Kyuss: lograste ver alguno de los equipos que decis que se habian quemado? crees que fue por un rayo? lo pregunto porque no lo mencionas y creo que se ha interpretado que necesariamente esa fue la razon por la que se dañaron. Existe la posibilidad de que se hayan dañado por la humedad al ser equipos no aptos para trabajar en ese tipo de ambiente donde los colocaste? (mencionaste que son equipos economicos) Pudo haber sido por sobrevoltajes en la linea de alimentacion?





En realidad que ese diagnóstico fue hecho por otro equipo de técnicos, no alcance a ver la condición de los dispositivos anteriores, incluso me pareció raro ese diagnóstico, es que muchas veces dicen así de forma vulgar, "cayó un rayo encima" a cualquier sobrecarga de tensión que pueda ocurrir mientras llueve, lo que a mi me parece como una posibilidad muy poco probable, la caída directa de un rayo sobre algún dispositivo ínfimo, pero en fin, tienen razón, me exprese mal, pero mi intención fue la de proteger el dispositivo ante alguna sobre carga, con un esquema básico





			
				Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Solo te protegerá "un poco" no es algo del todo para confiar, lo mejor sera desconectar lo que quieras proteger durante una tormenta eléctrica para poderlo proteger "del todo"
> 
> Ahora, si son Routers TP-LINK para uso domestico, definitivamente no se pueden dejar colocados en un poste expuestos a la intemperie, la única forma en que esto se pueda hacer es que vayan dentro de un cofre plástico o metálico preferiblemente, el cual le garantice una protección IP65 o superior, ya de ahí en adelante si se piensa como se podría proteger estos equipos de descargas atmosféricas.





En realidad que están dentro de cajas de protección que fueron muy bien colocadas en cada columna, por que de lo contrario de nada me serviría tratar de proteger con puesta a tierra


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 11, 2015)

El problema también radica, en el cable de 4 mm de sección que sacaste del plug DC del router, en vez de protegerlo lo has hecho mas inmune, porque en caso de presentarse una condición atmosterica indeseable ese va a ser un punto corto en el cual circule energía en retorno a tierra, y lo va a hacer primero a través del router y luego hacia el cable de 4 mm que le colocaste.

En este caso lo mejor es colocar las protecciones en la linea de AC que alimenta el adaptador de voltaje del router, ya en la salida DC de este se pueden colocar MOV's de alto voltaje para proteger el router de posibles descargas que se pasen a la linea DC, para la parte de punto de datos si puedes usar el esquema que te dejo pppppo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2015)

estos son de Littelfuse


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 11, 2015)

Lata de leche nido y desxargador gaseoso casero



Jajaja chiste xhiste... no hay nada que hacer...


----------



## Rigeliano (Jul 9, 2016)

Buenas noches, quisiera que me den información o algun método de como medir una puerta a tierra dentro de un edificio.
Tengo un telurometro para ello pero para hacer las medidas de un pozo a tierra necesito tener a la vista tierra física en donde poner las varillas de medición (corriente y potencial), el problema es que dentro del edificio no hay jardines cercanos al pozo y todo es cemento y porcelanato, entonces donde pongo las varillas?. ...


----------



## calpanxo (Jul 10, 2016)

Necesitas clavar dos picas para medir con el telurometro. Si no puedes deberias conseguir un comprobador de instalaciones que con la prueba de disparo de diferenciales debería darte la impedancia de bucle y un tierra aproximado.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2016)

Venden unas alfombrillas de cobre trenzado que se pueden poner en cualquier parte del suelo, incluso en un piso, con un poco de agua y hacen de referencia. El valor no es exacto pero va bastante bien.
Otra opción es usar un par de marcos metálicos de ventana, por decir algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2016)

O clavar la jabalina en el árbol de la vereda-calle


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O clavar la jabalina en el árbol de la vereda-calle


Si, pero es que son dos y si estas en el quinto piso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Rigeliano (Jul 10, 2016)

Esas alfombrillas de cobre podría reemplazarlas con planchas de metal?. Pues leí por ahí que se pueden usar laminas de metal puestas encima de un trapo humedo en el cemento, pero esto mismo se podrá hacer sobre la mayolica?.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2016)

! Hola a todos , a titulo de conocimento lo correcto nonbre del equipo que mide la resistencia de la tierra es "Geometer" !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2016)

En España al menos se llama Telurómetro.

Prueba a ver con las planchas, el telurómetro avisa si no tiene buena referencia, a las alfombrillas hay que ponerles peso encima.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/cable-...d-unipolar-778411-MLA20556793061_012016-F.jpg


Si, pero cuando llegues al piso, ya no están los cables...


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 11, 2016)

¡Hola a todos!

Rigeliano: ¿el edificio tiene para rayos ?
Si no tiene, puedes usar como "tierra" cualquier estructura interna (columnas, vigas, cañerías metálicas, etc., aunque esto signifique perforar un pequeño orificio una pared).

Otro punto, ¿el neutro de la instalación eléctrica es aterrizado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> En España al menos se llama Telurómetro. . . .


También se denomina así en estas latitudes.


Scooter dijo:


> . . . Si, pero cuando llegues al piso, ya no están los cables...


 *¡ Malpensado !* 



Como mencionaron, si el edificio posee pararrayos sería una posibilidad emplear esa conexión para efectuar la medición.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Malpensado !*



Me han robado cosas de dentro de la furgoneta estando yo delante conque un cable solo y abandonado con una pica que parece cobre mazizo...


Voto por un par de marcos metálicos de las ventanas si los hubiere.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También se denomina así en estas latitudes.
> 
> *¡ Malpensado !*
> 
> ...



Bueno señores , aca en Brasil tanbien (Terrometro en portugues) , pero ese nobre es "popular"  o como es mas conocido , haora "Geometer" es lo nonbre mas técnico (alta-gamma)  
Se que lo que aclaro aca no ayuda en nada lo tema pero es solamente a titulo de conocimento  
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rigeliano (Jul 12, 2016)

Gracias por sus respuestas, pero el edificio no cuenta con pararayos y el tomacorriente no tiene neutro, tiene dos fases y la tierra que necesito medir.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola Rigeliano,

Como te hemos comentado: busca alguna parte de la construcción del edificio que sea metálica (columnas, vigas, marco de la puerta o de la ventana, cañería o tubo de agua potable, etc). Ahí pones las varillas, simulando que es tierra. Si no ves estructura metálica, pide permiso a algún responsable del edificio y perfora algún agujero para encontrar alguna estructura.

Scooter dijo:


> Venden unas alfombrillas de cobre trenzado que se pueden poner en cualquier parte del suelo, incluso en un piso, con un poco de agua y hacen de referencia. El valor no es exacto pero va bastante bien.
> Otra opción es usar un par de marcos metálicos de ventana, por decir algo



Como ves, usando alfombrillas, la medición no será exacta.

Otra prueba que debes hacer es medir tensión entre fase y tu tierra.
Los valores de las dos mediciones deben ser valor iguales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2016)

Entrada de agua , si fuera metálica . . .

La que viuene del tanque ya no sirve.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 13, 2016)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Buenas noches, quisiera que me den información o algun método de como medir una puerta a tierra dentro de un edificio.
> Tengo un telurometro para ello pero para hacer las medidas de un pozo a tierra necesito tener a la vista tierra física en donde poner las varillas de medición (corriente y potencial), el problema es que dentro del edificio no hay jardines cercanos al pozo y todo es cemento y porcelanato, entonces donde pongo las varillas?. ...



Hola, no se de donde sos y por ende se dificulta contestarte con propiedad, ya que no es lo mismo una reglamentacion basica en La Rep. Arg., que en Rigelia, o en cualquier otra parte del planeta tierra (_cito link para que busques la norma IRAM correspondiente como guia_  ... _si tenes el manual de _*AEA*_ como yo, mucho mejor_  )...
A que me refiero con esto? sencillo, si la edificacion es Argentina y su construccion data del año 60, 90 u 2007 en adelante, varia donde podes encontrar la PAT... por ejemplo, segun su año de contrucvcion, podemos concluir si su estructura esta aislada a tierra o no... Segun los metros cuadrados de cada unidad y altura (dado en metros y pisos) se puede deducir tambien, segun el año, que se puede encontrar una PAT en comun o mas de una... y hablo de puesta a tierra... no confundir el para rayos 
saludos desde la tierra


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2016)

Usando las alfombrillas puedo constatar que la medición es correcta, para eso las venden.
Lo probé en una instalación en el que podía poner las picas.
Pero usando dos marcos metálicos es igualmente correcta y más rapida.
No vale poner las dos picas en el mismo electrodo, si es estructura metálica se puede pone una, pero no las dos.


----------



## ferrari (Ago 27, 2016)

Como están señores, recientemente en la casa hemos realizado el cambio de la caja principal - eléctrica- y me he preocupado porque aún no tenemos la puesta a tierra física correspondiente. Entiendo que  se debe hacer con una jabalina o varilla cobrizada enterrada a no menos de 1.70 cms  y de allí con un conductor unirla a  a la caja principal. Muchos lo hacen abriendo un hoyo considerable y preparando la tierra con diferentes componentes para beneficiar la mayor resistencia de la tierra.

Ahora bien, sin querer pasar por perezozo me preguntaba si para ahorrar costos y trabajo esta puesta a tierra se puede  realizar descubriendo la parte  metálica de una columna interior de la casa. Justo detrás de la nueva caja hay una viga de la cual podríamos derivar la conexión. Con estas imágenes espero dar mayor claridad a mi inquietud.

Caja principal







Y justo por detrás está la columna. 






Ya uds. señores  me dirán si es posible, sus pros y contras en caso positivo. Saludos y Gracias como siempre.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 28, 2016)

ferrari dijo:


> ...Ahora bien, sin querer pasar por perezozo me preguntaba si para ahorrar costos y trabajo esta puesta a tierra se puede  realizar descubriendo la parte  metálica de una columna interior de la casa.



 No se puede, o mmejor dicho, no se debe...Si gastaste plata para realizar el nuevo cuadro de control y proteccion; Por que no gastar unos pesos mas para realizar la PAT como se recomienda?
Arranquemos por buscarle la vuelta al asunto; si bien estas en otro pais y hay que ver las normativas de ahi, acá si nos guiamos por la normativa de instalaciones electricas domiciliarias AEA 90364 (hasta la fecha no hay cambios); Dice que en los casos de edificaciones verticales u edificaciones con lozas, plateas superiores a los 40 cm u que no se les pueda romper por factores de fuerza mayor, no es de vital importancia que la camara de inspeccion este alejada a mas de 3 metros lineales /visuales, etc.
Que quiere decir eso? sencillo, que podes re cablear un circuito dado adicionando el conductor con la señalizacion correspondiente para la funcion (aqui verde+amarillo o verde aclarando en croquis) y llevarlo hasta una zona que te quede comodo hacer la salida al exterior y colocar la camara de inspeccion con su respectiva varilla de PAT.
Si ves que tenes un toma corriente a la altura minima exigida (por lo general 50cm ), en una pared que del otro lado da afuera... tranquilamente puedes hacer ahi la salida y con MOLADORA con disco de VIDIA, haces el zurco - franja en la pared hasta el nivel del suelo; Si hay vereda, ROTOPERCUTOR hasta llegar a la tierra... obviamente el zurco tiene que ser el que te peermita colocar un simple caño de 1/2 O 3/8 PULGADA. saludos y perdon por tratar de hacerte ttrabajar 

Saludos desde la patagonia argentina


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2016)

Dependerá de la legislación local pero en general no se pueden emplear los electrodos naturales como puesta a tierra: pilares, tuberías, armaduras de la estructura etc.
Pon la pica, placa o cable desnudo conforme a la legislación y pasas un cable del color y sección correspondiente hasta el cuadro principal por un tubo.
Si estás metido en obras el coste va a se mínimo y una cosa bien hecha es lo mejor. Los arreglos cutres acaban saliendo caros.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## ferrari (Ago 29, 2016)

Gracias Torres y Scooter por las sugerencias, sin embargo y con el ánimo de enterarme un poco mas antes de sus respuestas he investigado  y me he encontrado con esta documentación que entre entre otras  hablan de lo válido que pueden ser ciertas puestas a tierras, tales como.

De acuerdo con la norma oficial mexicana [1.3] (250-8), el sistema de electrodos de puesta a tierra se forma interconectando los siguientes tipos de electrodos (siempre que existan):

Tubería metálica de agua enterrada.
Estructura metálica del inmueble.
Electrodo empotrado en concreto (Ufer)
Anillo de tierra.
En caso de no disponer  de alguno de los anteriores, se deben usar uno o más de los electrodos especialmente construidos:
Electrodos de varilla o tubería.
Electrodos de Placa
Otras estructuras o sistemas metálicos subterráneos cercanos.

O este documento en PDF que especifica esas opciones.

https://www.nema.org/Standards/ComplimentaryDocuments/Electrodos%20de%20puesta%20a%20tierra.pdf

Aunque lo he leído varias veces aún no me queda claro lo referente al punto  ¨electrodo por cimentación¨ y que esto sea tan sencillo como instalar un conector o cable entre una varilla de un cimiento a la caja principal como es el caso de mi inquietud.

Eso si, todo indica que debo seguir sus recomendaciones y el método mas viable sea el de instalar la varilla pero no esta por demás enterarnos de otros métodos como los señalados anteriormente.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 29, 2016)

ferrari dijo:


> Gracias Torres y Scooter por las sugerencias, sin embargo y con el ánimo de...
> 
> De acuerdo con la norma oficial mexicana [1.3] (250-8), el sistema de electrodos de puesta a tierra se forma interconectando los siguientes tipos de electrodos (siempre que existan)...



 Sos de BOGOTA y seguis buscando info del exterior?  Busca la normativa de Colombia amigo 
Varian en puntos y comas las normativas y puede que suenen parecido, pero son cosas distintas
Ej:

_No me gusta este topico_ / _No, me gusta este topico_  (La coma diferencia mi humor en el tema)
_Vamos a comer niños_ / _Vamos a comer, niños_  (La coma salvo la vida de los niños)

Entonces, mi recomendacion final en el tema, busca el manual de instalador que rige bajo las normativas de "tu" pais, y solo de tu pais, ya que solo las instalaciones electricas industriales que estan en areas petrolera (entre otras areas), pueden estar sugetas a legislaciones internacionales. Saludos



Ademas 



ferrari dijo:


> ...el sistema de electrodos de puesta a tierra se forma interconectando los siguientes tipos de electrodos (siempre que existan):
> 
> *Tubería metálica de agua enterrada.*
> Estructura metálica del inmueble.
> ...



*Tubería metálica de agua enterrada.*

Notaor si no sabias, el agua gracias a sus minerales, es relativamente buena conductora... Al emplear la tuberia de agua metalica, no solo estarias electrificando el caño en toda su integridad (el potencial varia en distancia), si no que tambien podes exponer a riesgo de choque electrico a una perdsona que se lava las manos  (Esto suponiendo que no hay disyuntor)

*Electrodo empotrado en concreto* (Ufer)

Nota: El cemento es un muy buen aislante... Si empleamos el electrodo empotrado en concreto.. donde crees que drenaria la fuga? 

*Otras estructuras o sistemas metálicos subterráneos cercanos.*

Nota: Al igual que los comentarios anteriores, no es una idea practica de practicar...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2016)

Desconozco otra normativa aparte de la española pero veo un error de interpretación .
Que tas tuberías se pongan a tierra NO significa que se usen de tierra.


Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 29, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Desconozco otra normativa aparte de la española pero veo un error de interpretación .
> Que tas tuberías se pongan a tierra NO significa que se usen de tierra.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!



Ya, con el solo caso de emplearla como "transporte", ya estas electrificando el agua... suponte solo la eventualidad de que la tierra sea dura y tengas mas resistencia drenar por la PAT, que el puente entre el agua, tu persona y tierra 
La corriente sienpre va a ir por el camino mas facil, por eso no es recomendable emplear cañeria metalica con agua, ya que no sabemos por donde va a desembocar el asunto....


Pd: hay mejitorios qie corre el agua continuamente... te imaginas lonque podria pasar si justo 
Mejor no imaginemos y prevengamos


----------



## ferrari (Ago 29, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Sos de BOGOTA y seguis buscando info del exterior?  Busca la normativa de Colombia amigo
> Varian en puntos y comas las normativas y puede que suenen parecido, pero son cosas distintas
> Ej:
> 
> ...



Si, eso lo tengo claro, cada país tiene su reglamentación, la nota era solo un ejemplo y no por investigar lo que sucede en otros países sea un error, aún estoy en búsqueda de la reglamentación en Colombia pero no encuentro la información exacta. 

Sobre el electrodo empotrado en concreto, en mas de un documento que he leído dicen  incluso que es mas conveniente que la varilla de cobre, se degrada menos entre otras cualidades, casi todos son documentos PDF por lo que no puedo transcribir su contenido para argumentar pero créame que mentiras no estoy diciendo.

En uno de ellos  explican las condiciones que debe tener el electrodo de cimentación y como debe hacerse, lo explican de esta manera. ¨Estos electrodos consisten en utilizar en las estructuras nuevas, el conjunto acero de refuerzo y el concreto como el electrodo, siempre y cuando durante el proceso constructivo la puesta a tierra se suelde al acero de refuerzo. . Este último paso obviamente no lo cumple mi casa por lo que ya es una duda menos a resolver.



Scooter dijo:


> Desconozco otra normativa aparte de la española pero veo un error de interpretación .
> Que tas tuberías se pongan a tierra NO significa que se usen de tierra.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!





torres.electronico dijo:


> Ya, con el solo caso de emplearla como "transporte", ya estas electrificando el agua... suponte solo la eventualidad de que la tierra sea dura y tengas mas resistencia drenar por la PAT, que el puente entre el agua, tu persona y tierra
> La corriente sienpre va a ir por el camino mas facil, por eso no es recomendable emplear cañeria metalica con agua, ya que no sabemos por donde va a desembocar el asunto....
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto,  pero tampoco quiere decir que no se puedan usar. Este método es el que obviamente tiene mas inconvenientes incluso en varios países ya han modificado la normativa prohibiéndolo pero en otros sigue vigente bajo ciertas condiciones, en mi caso es imposible porque toda la tubería de mi casa es en PVC.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2016)

Aquí está prohibido desde hace cuarenta y tres años el uso de electrodos naturales, la toma de tierra se mide con el electrodo específico y después se conecta a ella todo lo que sea, tuberías, armaduras... 
Además las resistencias de puesta a tierra que se exigen suelen ser de entre cero y 1Ω. No por nada, es que si da mas es que has hecho "trampas" porque si de coloca un hilo de cobre bajo la cimentación sale _"bajo cero"_, si sale 10Ω eso significa que solo has enterrado 1m por cada punta y te has ahorrado los restantes 80m.
En vivienda antigua es otra cosa, se hace como buenamente se puede, un par de picas, un foso con una placa o unos pocos metros de cable desnudo y sale el valor que toque.

En cualquier caso, normativas al margen, la puesta a tierra es la gran olvidada; "como va" la gente pasa bastante del tema. Lo malo es que el ahorro puede costar vidas. Así que yo no escatimaría en ella, no es mucho lo que cuesta para el beneficio que supone.


----------



## ferrari (Ago 30, 2016)

Que buenos datos scooter, entonces según la profundidad del electrodo determina su efectividad aunque me queda la duda en el caso de terrenos rocosos imposibles de penetrar donde colocan el electrodo ¨tendido¨a unos pocos centímetros de la superficie.

Sobre la puesta a tierra como la gran olvidada, dígamelo a mi que he vivido 47 años en esta casa y nunca había reparado en su necesidad, solo hasta que noté que mi equipo de sonido el amplificador del subwoofer esta emitiendo un zumbido y al apagarlo y prenderlo suena un ¨pop¨ y dando lectura uno de los motivos puede ser que no tiene puesta a tierra..y aunque ese es otro tema de allí nació toda esta inquietud pero  con el transcurso de las horas se ha convertido en una preocupación.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2016)

Es que en una edificación ya hecha se complica...
De todos modos, una mala toma de tierra es mejor que una ninguna toma de tierra.

Puedes cavar un foso y poner una placa.

Puedes taladrar el suelo de roca con una broca de pared grande y porner varias picas de un metro, deberían ser de dos, pero uno es mejor que ninguno.
Supongo que valdrá taladrar la roca y rellenar el hueco entre la pica con arena levemente humedecida.

Si pones varias picas han de estar a mas de dos metros entre si o no hacen nada.

Es cuestión de estar atento, en una casa de más de cien años que era de mi abuela, aprovechamos un arreglo en el desagüe para poner cable desnudo por debajo del nuevo desagüe y una caja de registro en la pared a ras del suelo.
Eso salió prácticamente gratis (solo el material) ya que la obra se tenía que hacer de todos modos.


----------



## ferrari (Ago 30, 2016)

Hmmmm gracias scooter , aunque mi comentario sobre los terrenos rocosos no se refería exactamente a mi caso, lo preguntaba en modo general pero igual muy instructiva su explicación. Resumiendo un poco entonces he decidido definitivamente realizar la puesta a tierra enterrando la varilla de cobre o similar que esté permitida obviamente para ese fin. Gracias a todos por la valiosa información. Un saludo.


----------

